# 'The' WEG XC Thread! :)



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

so a thread for the XC today 

anyone got the start list? can't seem to find


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

umm where can you watch it? Its not on red button sky?


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

if you check through the other posts someone has kindly put the running list up for today, nicola is first of the day!!!!! now starting at 3pm red button


----------



## angelish (2 October 2010)

its on another thread its not starting till 3

here entertain yourself with a course walk 

http://www.feitv.org/page/Live/0,,12664,00.html 

ill go see if i can find a start list


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

i hope nicola gets on well - he's such a fab horse!


----------



## angelish (2 October 2010)

here ,start list 

http://www.alltechfeigames.com/ftp-pdf/EVE_S_2.pdf


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

arghhhh 


so now i'm all ready with my food but no occasion for it all...! 

 yet


----------



## clairencappelli (2 October 2010)

I thought there would be an option for it now as its 14.57 but nothing.... i do hope it comes on at 3pm as i have planned my day around it and got all my jobs done and ridden.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

if your on freeview you wont be able to view it but you will be able to online. 

Its currently on red button - option four.


----------



## angelish (2 October 2010)

woo hoo its starting


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

woo


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

It's starting - YAY!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Herwe we go at last 

Good luck team GB


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

lift off!


----------



## MistletoeMegan (2 October 2010)

Link for those who can't find it yet http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm


----------



## clairencappelli (2 October 2010)

Got it now, you have to press the button that says rider cup and its on number 4.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

its a shame we cant see the shots of the XC course they're showing


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Yayy  Is it Mike Tucker commentating? I cannot stand his voice


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Just want to say...

Please let every rider and horse have fun and come home safe 

But a few 20 pens from Germany would be greatly appreciated


----------



## riaseed007 (2 October 2010)

Sooo excited, go Nicola!!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

I love buzz


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

I love the fact he just jumped the big bit of the brush with such ease!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

he flies like a bird!


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

buzz just pings over everything, jumped huge over that oxer!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			Just want to say...

Please let every rider and horse have fun and come home safe 

But a few 20 pens from Germany would be greatly appreciated 

Click to expand...

 I like your style


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Big jump over the ditch!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

wow at how he just jumped that combination...


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Buzz and Nicola are such a lovely combination  - just popping over the fences... go Buzz!!!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

buzz is making this look SO easy!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

He made that quarry look so easy


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

the japanese horse is very sweet!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Have to comment on Nicola already - she rode that second water absolutely beautifully


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Brilliant over the water!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

I so dont like that bank in the water, think Buzz thought it was ok


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

I think Buzz may have walked this with Nicola last night - he is making this look so easy!!! What a horse and what a combination!!!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Buzz is loving it!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

she's so compassionate towards him - always a pat after a combination fence


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

WOW that fence was big!!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Welling up - that was bloody brilliant.  What a class combination they are.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Yeeeessss, well done Nicola & Buzz!


----------



## riaseed007 (2 October 2010)

Oh I'm almost in tears, that was just amazing to watch


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Well Done Nicola!! That was fantastic!  

Yogi looked very pleased!


----------



## carthorse (2 October 2010)

Brilliant made it look easy ,lol.


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Fantasic round huge well done to N and B


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

Fantastic clear, made it look so easy! good confidence boost for GB


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Wow... Well done to Buzz and Nicola!!! Clear and inside the time... come on Team GB!!!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Bloody brilliant! Inside the time  He made it look so easy!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

I dont think in my lifetime I will ever see such a beautiful round xc - every fence was magic, and he made it look SO SO easy!


----------



## GinaB (2 October 2010)

Nicola and Buzz are an absolute delight to watch together! Love it


----------



## KatB (2 October 2010)

Buzz= awesome!


----------



## AutumnRose (2 October 2010)

Utterly amazing!!!! She had a job bringing him back even after the finish, he wanted to go again!!!


----------



## jules89 (2 October 2010)

whoever just posted the online link to the red button I LOVE YOU!!!!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

That SA horse Kings Courier was very honest through the corners...


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I am loving the Japanese horse!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

whose horse has a bandage flapping?!

Bad groom!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Hope the Japanese's horse doesn't step on his bandage...


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Well done japan!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			whose horse has a bandage flapping?!

Bad groom!
		
Click to expand...

The japanese horse - Hop and Skip - whoopsies....


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Who is Kenki Sato and where did he come from?!  That was a lovely round, gorgeous horse too.


----------



## FigJam (2 October 2010)

What a brilliant round by Nicola and OB, just foot perfect and made it look like a 1*!  Great start, huge well done to them both and hope the rest of Team GB make it look so easy.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

He looked tired towards the end of the course. What a lovely horse.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

oh no! The SA's horse was lovely...wonder what happened...


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

is that horse a bit unlevel?
On the off front


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Cheeky run out from TinTins horse - and it looked a little wobbly over the coffin jump earlier on...


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Tintin is not having fun at all...


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

TinTin is such an amazing rider...big shame about that...


----------



## MistletoeMegan (2 October 2010)

Why is there not a button to 'Turn off the Tucker'??


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Scary moment for the Brazilian!


----------



## rhino (2 October 2010)

It's so lovely to see how much the horses are enjoying themselves out there. Think Buzz would happily have gone round again!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Megan2006 said:



			Why is there not a button to 'Turn off the Tucker'??
		
Click to expand...

 Wish there was!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Guato's horse just looked as if he put on the breaks at the last minute...looks quite inexperienced at this level..


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Guto de Faria - showing why you really want a horse cantering with it's head up and reactive around a course, and not *on the bit* and then charging...


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Well that was never going to happen for Ritz Carlton - you could see from 6 strides out with all the hooking, that the horse was backing off!! 

Just goes to show how awesome Buzz and Nicola were!!!


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

Brazilian horse looks a little green for this level


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Tintin jumped that fabulously must say..


----------



## rhino (2 October 2010)

That normandy bank fence in the water seems to be riding well; still looks terrifying to me though.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Wow I am loving the sweedish team outfit - would love Stand By Me to go clear!! What a horse...


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Stand By Me! Oh bummer...just put in a really dirty stop..


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Stop for the Swedish...good news for us!

Oh dear, and again


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

20?!

That horse does not want to jump into water!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Oh rubbish, Stand By Me is not happy.


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

Oh no Stand By Me . What a horse he is


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Hope they retire Stand By Me...


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

think he might be saying that he's had enough...?


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Whoops spoke too soon... Not happening for Stand By Me - what a shame... big fat E... very sad...


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

Nooooo - Stand by Me


----------



## rhino (2 October 2010)

Stand by me not wanting to play the game today. Such a shame; such a lovely horse.


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

Oh no  Gutted that he had to go out that way


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Stand by me is lovely, such a shame he didn't get round


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Oh bless him, and then he goes into the water and thinks, oh wow, it is just water and trots on   I do feel for her tho.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Hope tintin gets home!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

What a shame....Linda must be very gutted.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Great to see PT still has those red OverReach boots on!!

Also some smashing team outfits today - lots of countries looking very smart!!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Come on Paul


----------



## rhino (2 October 2010)

I like how Paul Tapner has managed to sneak the red overreach boots on


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

I didnt recognise paul tapner! was his overreach boots that gave him away though


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Come on Paul!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Inonothing is fab, hope he goes clear...........


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

I think the BBC team are reading this thread as usual, they just mentioned the OR boots!!!

Say hello to HHO BBC team!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Paul is wearing the wrong colours :O That confused me...until i saw the overreach boots


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

the red over reach boots sneaked on i see  nice one must say!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Maybe that was Stand By Me's way of saying 'I've had enough. Take me home'....

It's strange to see Paul in green and yellow! Good luck!


----------



## FigJam (2 October 2010)

He said after Badders that those were his lucky ones!   Hope he has a good run.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			I think the BBC team are reading this thread as usual, they just mentioned the OR boots!!!

Say hello to HHO BBC team!
		
Click to expand...



ooo if they are wonder if they could give us HHO'ers a mention


----------



## FigJam (2 October 2010)

PS- I need his gloves!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

wow that horse can shift!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Inonothing comes back to Paul so nicely, really wonderful to watch.


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

I love watching Inonothing gallop


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

i would love an australian colours point two. not going to lie.


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Am I the only one with a problem with the blue writing used for the horses names? I can't read it...!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Oh Nooooo


----------



## FigJam (2 October 2010)

Oh no!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

noooooo  
hes lame


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

No no no no stop!!!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Oh noooooooooooooooo no no no no


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Oh no.....


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Inonothing looks a tad unhappy....


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

Oh no  whats wrong with Inonthing. crap crap crap.


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

oh no Inonothing


----------



## Laafet (2 October 2010)

OMG why did he not pull up earlier


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

Gutted for him and the horse  crap


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

ooooo that was was horrid to watch paul jump that last jump - glad he retired... real shame for them...


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

At least he could FEEL something was wrong, and it was a hind so more difficult to feel....unlike someone else we could mention.....


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

oh no he was going so well


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Disappointing that PT didn't pull up before that last fence....


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

Why why why did paul jump one more fence???????? Poor horse


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

I didn't like the look of that   Hope he's OK!


----------



## carthorse (2 October 2010)

Get off your horse ..


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

he really didn't look happy on the behind..


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			At least he could FEEL something was wrong, and it was a hind so more difficult to feel....unlike someone else we could mention.....
		
Click to expand...

that came to my mind aswell Weezy...


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Laafet said:



			OMG why did he not pull up earlier
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean?  He felt the horse go off, trotting round to have a feel, the horse then looked back sound and obv felt so so he jumped, then he felt off again so he stopped.  Absolutely NOTHING to crit Paul for on that one.


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

I did a double take when they said Gandalf The Grey....


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

At least, he's not like that infamous rider...


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

I *think* he probably thought that it stepped on the hump of the hill or something - and gave benifit of doubt and jumped and then realised he was lame - looks like he has tweaked something 

Horrid luck


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Perhaps being part of a team just makes them push a little too much


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			At least he could FEEL something was wrong, and it was a hind so more difficult to feel....unlike someone else we could mention.....
		
Click to expand...

Ugh, don't makes me grind my teeth at the thought of it...


----------



## bigboyrocky (2 October 2010)

Laafet said:



			OMG why did he not pull up earlier
		
Click to expand...

I think others would aregue he did well to pull up when he did.. 

So gutted for him, such a great round!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			What do you mean?  He felt the horse go off, trotting round to have a feel, the horse then looked back sound and obv felt so so he jumped, then he felt off again so he stopped.  Absolutely NOTHING to crit Paul for on that one.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto ^^^^


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

oo Pascal Leroy - i love his horse!


----------



## Gucci_b (2 October 2010)

not that impresse with Paul T with Inonnothing... i was shouting at the t.v at him!!! to get off his chuffing horse...


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

What a desperate shame - but so glad he's pulled up.......


----------



## carthorse (2 October 2010)

All the way through we kapt saying  there was something wrong with its hindleg .


----------



## andraste (2 October 2010)

That Italian is going to get time penalties...


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			I *think* he probably thought that it stepped on the hump of the hill or something - and gave benifit of doubt and jumped and then realised he was lame - looks like he has tweaked something 

Click to expand...

Thats what I thought too ..

ETA: I did think that on one of the corners earlier he didnt look right (not sure if it was just me or the angle etc but he just didnt look right)


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Poor Paul, he didn't deserve that. I hope Inonothing is ok.


----------



## Laafet (2 October 2010)

I have to say I thought he took a few odd steps on the fence before and was surprised that he was allowed to jump that fence after he trotted the horse and it clearly showed it was holding the leg, fair enough he pulled up in the end but why did ground staff at that fence not do anything? They can see easier than him, was half expecting to see it go on landing - hope horse is ok.


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

I am in love with Gandalf The Grey...


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Liking Gandalf the Grey


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

ELP I can't read the blue writing very well either!


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Im with Weezy on this one - PT had a look, had a trot, horse looked/felt ok for the trot jumped and then pulled up straight away - bad luck for them, hopefully nothing serious for Inonothing...


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

GUTTED for Paul. I hope Inonothing is ok, he's such a trooper. He looked like he would have happily carried on on three legs bless him!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

looked as if he went very nicely through the first water..


----------



## Gamebird (2 October 2010)

Hi, sorry just come in so apologies if this has been asked before.

I'm watching on the BBC website (assuming that the red button isn't happening?) but I've got no sound. Does everyone else have sound?


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

Love the French horse! Some jump over the parallel!


----------



## carthorse (2 October 2010)

doratheexplorer said:



			Im with Weezy on this one - PT had a look, had a trot, horse looked/felt ok for the trot jumped and then pulled up straight away - bad luck for them, hopefully nothing serious for Inonothing...
		
Click to expand...

and then sat on his horse and rode it away .......


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Gandalf the Grey is rather gorgeous the italian rider is a very nice one imo!


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

Gamebird said:



			Hi, sorry just come in so apologies if this has been asked before.

I'm watching on the BBC website (assuming that the red button isn't happening?) but I've got no sound. Does everyone else have sound?
		
Click to expand...

Red Button on tv is working...


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

Gamebird - Sounds working fine for me


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Yes Gamebird I have sound on the online BBC site.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Aww im loving Gandalf the Grey - they look like there having a lovely jolly round the course!!


----------



## Laafet (2 October 2010)

carthorse said:



			All the way through we kapt saying  there was something wrong with its hindleg .
		
Click to expand...

Glad I was not the only one - whatever to those who think I'm wrong, I really do think ground jury should have pulled when the horse clearly showed lame steps, nothing to do with what I think of PT (I actually like him).


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

Gamebird said:



			Hi, sorry just come in so apologies if this has been asked before.

I'm watching on the BBC website (assuming that the red button isn't happening?) but I've got no sound. Does everyone else have sound?
		
Click to expand...

Yep I do. Have you checked that the volume icon in the bottom right of the bbcplayer thing isnt on mute?


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

Yes, have sound, but only in one ear  Presume thats the headphones though 

GB refresh the page  and check your comp isnt on mute


----------



## measles (2 October 2010)

I was shouting at the tv for him to get off. How difficult for him though as horse was not consistently hopping.  Not too hopeful about it though - looked like something significant had gone.


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

Hope Mark Kyle has a good spin! Step in Time looks great!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

That water in the water jump looks like it has been dyed! Love Step In Time as well


----------



## jumptoit (2 October 2010)

I have sound too, anyone know why the results are all doubled? http://www.alltechfeigames.com/comp...petition=Eventing&competitionNumber=90&id=228


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Wow, I am liking Gandalf the Grey! The french horse is lovely, too.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

carthorse said:



			and then sat on his horse and rode it away .......
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - not such a great move for PT - but he must be so pumped full of adrenaline - who knows what goes through the riders minds... but its a shame not everyone can be as quick and caring as Andrew Nicholson at Batminton 2009 (i think it was AN - in the arena, horse got a front leg stuck...)


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

his martingale is broken


----------



## Gucci_b (2 October 2010)

Laafet said:



			Glad I was not the only one - whatever to those who think I'm wrong, I really do think ground jury should have pulled when the horse clearly showed lame steps, nothing to do with what I think of PT (I actually like him).
		
Click to expand...

I agree... someone should have pulled him up, he felt something was wrong and still jumped his horse... and then rode the horse back to the stables...


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

LOL they are reading the thread!!


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

Laafet said:



			Glad I was not the only one - whatever to those who think I'm wrong, I really do think ground jury should have pulled when the horse clearly showed lame steps, nothing to do with what I think of PT (I actually like him).
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you. Horse was not happy....he was having to constantly kick him between the previous two fences and was really pushing on. Whatever about jumping a level fence if you are not 100% sure but why jump onto a sharp drop with a steep incline to the next fence which would put more pressure onto the hind end???? I like PT alot but he should have pulled up before chancing that last jump and when he did pull up should have got off


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

Minos de Petra is going beautifully........ and Mark is FAST!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

ooh dear - spur marks?


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Hope Gandalf The Grey is ok!


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

Oh no


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

any news on gandalf?


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

PT dotes on Inonothing and I am positive he wouldn't have jumped if he did not think, right then, that it was OK.  Remember we can see a damn lot more than the ground jury and the rider!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Pippa Funnell and Mary King both have a thing for big horses, so I wouldn't be surprised if they said they would love to ride the French horse!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Slick riding from Pascal, talk about finishing on the button!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Here goes Germany!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Off sets Dirk Schrade - this horse is lovely.


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Im also loving the Germans browbands - very smart indeed... lots to be adding to my Christmas list!!!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Being completely unsportsmanlike, a little glance off for Dirk would be welcomed


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Boyd Martin is looking very classy for USA


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

20penalties from DS wouldnt be that bad  or a few time pens


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Lol I just thought the same


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Wish they had showed a bit more of Mark Kyle


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Weezy your dream may be coming true...


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			Being completely unsportsmanlike, a little glance off for Dirk would be welcomed 

Click to expand...

Ah weezy allow for a little suspension....clear rounds today and let the germans be lumberjacks in the showjumping tomorrow!! lol


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

The American horse is looking lovely!

Did Dirk's horse run out?


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

Has mark kyle finished? I want to see more of him!!


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

Being the british person that I am, I hope DS did get 20pens there


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Shame there is no coverage of Mark 

I want to know if Dirk did glance off or not!  Amage, not sure I want them within 6 poles of us for the SJ...my nerves won't take it!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Cor, the American combination looked a bit awkward when they tackled the bank!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Was Mark Kyle on that lovely looking grey that set of like a rocket? I really wanted to see him, he looked amazing!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Dirk is being very positive!


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			PT dotes on Inonothing and I am positive he wouldn't have jumped if he did not think, right then, that it was OK.  Remember we can see a damn lot more than the ground jury and the rider!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - it wouldn't feel as bad as it looked from the ground, and it was intermittent enough for him not to be sure.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Oh good, I thought I was the only one, who wasn't sure with regards to Dirk and Gadget!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Have I missed Gandalf news?


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Sharp intake of breathe what a horse!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

That was a bit of a hairy moment


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			Have I missed Gandalf news?
		
Click to expand...

nope haven't heard anything, his martingale broke, but there was something about blood too?


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

I hope Mark's OK - it's odd we're not seeing him.......


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

That was a close call for Dirk


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

Havent heard anything and they said that the vet could allow him to continue but it doesnt look like he has


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Eeeek, that was a hairy moment!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Thank you 

Looks as though time is absolutely not a problem, which is a shame IMO.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

oh i do love the canadian colours!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Go Toddy


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			Thank you 

Looks as though time is absolutely not a problem, which is a shame IMO.
		
Click to expand...

That crossed my mind too 

Yay, here comes good old Mark Todd!


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Woooooooo! Go mt!!!!!


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

C'mon Toddy


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

ooo mark todd


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Same brushingboots 

Yay Toddy


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

where is mark kyle?!


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Dirk is riding beautifully, making it look peasy!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Show us Toddy..........


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Ooops 

Hope horse is OK!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

NOOOOOOOO!!! that was awful  

Shows you should always respect the last few jumps


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

Oh FFS..........


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Oh my God poor horse


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

OMG!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

bugger hope Dirk is ok!


----------



## dressage_diva (2 October 2010)

Eeeek horrible fall! Hope they're both ok!


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

:O I jinxed it


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

That looked horrible


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Oh ***** - didn't want that to happen to Dirk


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Dirk down and out!!! Blimey!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 October 2010)

Ooooh - that was nasty, poor Dirk!

ETA, at least they're both up and walking away - he looks gutted


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

What a nasty fall that was!


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Oh no, nasty fall good to see the horse up okay


----------



## Bustermartin (2 October 2010)

S..t - that was a horrid fall - very relieved to see the horse getting up


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Bl**dy Nora that was horrid, I do hope gadget is ok, the way his neck was bent... poor poor horse, and poor Dirk... o good gadget is walking...


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

He'll be kicking himself for that! What a shame


----------



## riaseed007 (2 October 2010)

Yikes!  Not much of a suprise tho tbh, hope they are both ok


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

HE looks most unimpressed


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

At least the horse is up Ok........


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

Both horse and rider seem fine.  Phew, scary scary fall though!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Both back on their feet thankfully!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Ouch nasty!


----------



## jnb (2 October 2010)

I'm sorry but the German's fall was completely his fault for trying to take out a stride - give the poor horse more respect and do NOT fire him at a solid fence like that!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Looks like the reins are the only casualty


----------



## TheMule (2 October 2010)

Well, unfortunately I think Dirk fully deserved that after some wreckless riding.
Poor horse, was going beautifully for him


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

20 pens would have been good enough not a horrible fall like that


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Me thinks the horse is going to have a very bruised neck. Thank goodness they both stood up!


----------



## mil1212 (2 October 2010)

go henny go!


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

Woohoo its Henry!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Henny's out and about and also MT! This is going to be some fab XC me thinks


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Yay Run Henny Run!  Really hope he has a good round, wonder if he has the headcam on?!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Can someone remind me of WFP's time to go please - need to work out when to go to the yard!


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

Love love love Henny and Selena gave hers a super ride xc


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Completely off topic, any one get any ideas on Geoff Curran? Is he riding etc? (have no internet at home so a little behind!)


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

lovely finish for canada there - makes me smile so much when they fuss their hroses like that.


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Good ride by the Canadian


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Selena is a happy bunny! Well done!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

very happy for the canadian! She looked SO pleased!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Toddy looking as pro as ever


----------



## bigboyrocky (2 October 2010)

Does anyone else dislike these new sort of 'half shaped' numnahs? I dont like them, neither shaped, nor square?


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

come on Henny!!


----------



## Bustermartin (2 October 2010)

Geoff Currant definitely rode in the dressage - not a bad test I thought - don't know what time he goes cross country though


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

vallin said:



			Completely off topic, any one get any ideas on Geoff Curran? Is he riding etc? (have no internet at home so a little behind!)
		
Click to expand...

He is indeed riding, think he's one of the last to go


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			Can someone remind me of WFP's time to go please - need to work out when to go to the yard!
		
Click to expand...

4.28pm!


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Wfp 4.28


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			Toddy looking as pro as ever
		
Click to expand...

pure class


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

It looks like Toddy is wearing a helmet cam?!? Any ideas what happened Mark Kyle?


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

Just looked up results so far and Mark Kyle has 29.6 penalties on the course and finished at 11.37


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

come on hennyyy


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

correct me if im wrong but i think wfp is on within 30mins


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Shrimp said:



			He is indeed riding, think he's one of the last to go 

Click to expand...

Ok thanks...now to decide how long I can reasonably spend in the uni library streaming WEG


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Green Valley looks tired to me, it is a huge mental ask for such a young horse, but if anyone can bring him home well and fit it is Toddy!

Bigboyrocky, I don't like the numnahs either!

Run Henny RUN!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I thought Peter Atkins was American?! I must be thinking of someone else....


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

toddy was very close to the penultimate!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			Can someone remind me of WFP's time to go please - need to work out when to go to the yard!
		
Click to expand...

He's at 4.28 - I'm having the same thing, think I'm going to miss Pippa's round



vallin said:



			Completely off topic, any one get any ideas on Geoff Curran? Is he riding etc? (have no internet at home so a little behind!)
		
Click to expand...

The Jump Jet is on at 8.15 (enough with the crazy stalkness! )


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Well done Toddy!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

LOL - mike just read out what i posted


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			Just looked up results so far and Mark Kyle has 29.6 penalties on the course and finished at 11.37
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update! Results page won't open for me


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Lovely round from Mark Todd


----------



## dressage_diva (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			I thought Peter Atkins was American?! I must be thinking of someone else....
		
Click to expand...

He's based in the US but is Australian.

Run Henry Run!!!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Great round from Toddy.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Toddy's horse looked a bit green. Well done, that was a big experience for him!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

its another canadian! Wooooo!! they are looking very class i think..


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

BBC, we know you are reading - please try and use the word gazebo in your commentary....many thanks


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

dressage_diva said:



			He's based in the US but is Australian.

Run Henry Run!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, thanks!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

I like this canadian horse..lots of scope


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Henny's looking lovely! Peter is riding fantastically! Come on Peter!!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

Or mention ice cream?


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			He's at 4.28 - I'm having the same thing, think I'm going to miss Pippa's round


The Jump Jet is on at 8.15 (enough with the crazy stalkness! )
		
Click to expand...

Haha, not sure I can pursuade the guys to wait that long for me


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Come on Henry, just a few fences to go!


----------



## rhino (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			I thought Peter Atkins was American?! I must be thinking of someone else....
		
Click to expand...

Think you are thinking of Philip Atkins, Parkmore Ed's American owner?


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Go HEnry!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Expodential looking very class


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Bye bye hedge fence


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

thank god for frangible!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

*gulp*

RUN HENNY RUN!!!!!!


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

Ooooh what a headbut!!  Great horse for doing second fence!


----------



## dressage_diva (2 October 2010)

Henry is just so amazing! He was so honest!!!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

roo2012 said:



			Think you are thinking of Philip Atkins, Parkmore Ed's American owner?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one! Thank you!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Henny was slightly luck there but nearly home!! Come on hennyyyy!! WOOO HOME!


----------



## Bustermartin (2 October 2010)

How brave is Henny!!


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Incredably honest horse!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

What a launch!!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Bloody HELL - well sat on Expodential!


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

Ooo scary moment there, fantastic horse to carry on


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Woah that was one hell of a ducking, well sat though!!


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Good boy Henny


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

well recovered Jessica! Bl00dy big jump that


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

What a massive jump the Canadian horse just made!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Flaming Noras the canadian girl is a very lucky one - although she rode fantastically!!


----------



## mil1212 (2 October 2010)

oh my word jessica phoenix horse's jump of the bank


----------



## dressage_diva (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			Bloody HELL - well sat on Expodential!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! I think the Canadians are looking pretty good - I haven't really seen them before, but they certainly seem to care about their horses!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Germany on the course again.....


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

Exponential is the word!!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Henry was such a good boy! Very honest.


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

Loving this german horse!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

I feel I cannot jinx anymore German riders after what happened to Dirk...


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

Have they mentioned gazebo yet?


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Which one is Henny? Numpty moment


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Blimey Simone! Fancy putting up your stirrups a couple?


----------



## dressage_diva (2 October 2010)

Does anyone know which of the German riders are in the team?


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

interesting that many of the horses are wearing nasal strips


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Simone's horse is just loving it


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

They are so following us.  Yet still no ice cream gazebo!!!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Simone is not on the team...


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

This horse is absolutley loving it - look at those ears!!
so what if her stirrups are long - she is obviously comfortable and feels she rides better that way


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 October 2010)

The current horses are all individuals until WFP


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			Have they mentioned gazebo yet? 

Click to expand...


No   Maybe that is a bit difficult...

Mike, can you say *yellow*  You could say something about the black, red and yellow colours of Germany or something.....the horses all have matching coloured browbands...


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

..........


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

Hels_Bells said:



			.  Yet still no ice cream gazebo!!!
		
Click to expand...

I am now picturing a gazebo made of ice cream - with flakes for legs!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Simone and Free Easy looked great at this year's Badminton, although they had three down in the SJ.


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

What a ledge, I agree with the stirrups - whatever works for her when she's launching herself over that sort of height I say!!


----------



## dressage_diva (2 October 2010)

Simone's ride is scaring me quite a lot....

He might be enthusiastic, but I wish she'd anchor him a little more - look at the great job Nicola does with Buzz who's equally as keen!


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			I am now picturing a gazebo made of ice cream - with flakes for legs! 

Click to expand...

haha awesome!


----------



## kirstyfk (2 October 2010)

Is there somewhere to see the results as the alltechfei website is rubbish!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

whats all this chat about the gazebo!


----------



## dressage_diva (2 October 2010)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			The current horses are all individuals until WFP
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

I was just thinking, that maybe she rides longer so she has more leverage to anchor him down?
He does look wildly enthusiastic!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

We are trying to get Mike and Ian to say words in their commentary as they are SO following our thread!


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

The swedish hat silk looks like a tea cosie!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

i rather like the swedish colours... i will not lie. Watching this is giving me too many potential options for my new cross country colours...!


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			whats all this chat about the gazebo!
		
Click to expand...

The BBC keep copy our comments, so we're sure they're just using us to give great commentary.  Trying to get them to say some random stuff to admit what they're doing!!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Come on Mike and Ian, humour us please!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Looks like Simone has got control now and looking a class act to go with it, lovely throughthe sunken road


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

Love the fact that so many horses are martingale-less!


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			I was just thinking, that maybe she rides longer so she has more leverage to anchor him down?
He does look wildly enthusiastic! 

Click to expand...

Buut generally you have more anchorage with shorter irons?! When riding out racers if on a free puller of a horse you'd usually jack your irons up a bit more


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

simone was a bit lucky there..luckily her long legs anchored her down!


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

That corner seems lower than some of the fences, I think he just didn't try.  mine does that trick!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Swedish riders colours are lovely, really instantly recognisable.

Blue and YELLOW stands out (hint, hint...commentators  )


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Cor, Free Easy was a bit twisty over that corner!


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			Love the fact that so many horses are martingale-less! 

Click to expand...

I know.  Martingales are just so last season now...


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Hels_Bells said:



			The BBC keep copy our comments, so we're sure they're just using us to give great commentary.  Trying to get them to say some random stuff to admit what they're doing!!
		
Click to expand...



*waves* hello kentucky!!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

*****!

I was just thinking she was going a bit to quick!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

comentators curse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)




----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

phew, the germans are really going for the gung ho approach... i think their coach has something to do with this...

can't believe what just happened!!!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Well done Mike!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Oh dear!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Simone is lucky to be on her feet - sorry, but

OMG, look what just happened!!!!!!!  Just as I was writing that - ARGH


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Anyone else watching the telly with the volume down & listening to Mike & Scotty online.

OMG SIMONE OUT!!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 October 2010)

Seriously, the Germans aren't having a good day!


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

GEEZ! that's got to suck!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

omg poor girl!


----------



## riaseed007 (2 October 2010)

OMG I can't believe it!


----------



## FigJam (2 October 2010)

Simone!   Commentators's jinx Mr Tucker?!


----------



## MistletoeMegan (2 October 2010)

Bloody hell!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Oh Poppycock! That was a shame..


----------



## TheMule (2 October 2010)

And there you go, wreckless German riding fails again.
Again, rider deserved


----------



## Bustermartin (2 October 2010)

Sorry - really glad the horse is OK - but she was asking for it....


----------



## dressage_diva (2 October 2010)

She so deserved that, sorry but she was just letting him get so flat and she wasn't setting him up at all. She almost did exactly the same thing as Dirk as the previous fence.


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

What a horse.   I think she let him down there.  Or maybe she just didn't have the strenght left to rein him in.


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

oh my word! The germans aren't having much luck!


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

Those Alltech tables in a one stride double may take a tired horse....alot of them are jumping it by Braille! and yikes Simone at the last fence....he had saved her one time too many!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Glad they're both on their feet. Commentators curse indeed!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

I feel so so sorry for her - what an awful thing to happen


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

TheMule said:



			And there you go, wreckless German riding fails again.
Again, rider deserved
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, I was just writing that she was lucky to get round still standing and then she fell.  Completely her fault.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

How old is Free and Easy?


----------



## lizzie_liz (2 October 2010)

Based on the round she was lucky to get to the last fence without an incidence and it was only a matter of time before they came stuck. She is lucky the fall wasnt more serious based on some of the speed she was going into the fences. 

Not a good start for Germany but gives Britain a better chance!


----------



## monkeybum13 (2 October 2010)

You can tell it's in America by looking at the stewards


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

WTF are the German's playing at!!!  Two partnerships very lucky to be walking away .......


----------



## MistletoeMegan (2 October 2010)

The horse is superb though, if he listens to his rider more and is given a bit more help in the later stages (tbf to his rider, she's not a pro and she's still young so in time I think this will come) then he could be a star.


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

They really need to remember to respect the last few fences! only my view, of course 

But what a horse - I love free easy!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

I gasped as she jumped the fence Dirk fell at, she looked so reckless toward the end!


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Urgh, I've only been at the yard for 20 minutes, can't believe how much I've missed!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Viktoria Carleback is riding very well..horse looking slightly laboured and i think she is riding very sympathetically


----------



## TheMule (2 October 2010)

Megan2006 said:



			The horse is superb though, if he listens to his rider more and is given a bit more help in the later stages (tbf to his rider, she's not a pro and she's still young so in time I think this will come) then he could be a star.
		
Click to expand...

Too casual with his front legs for me, undeniably scopey though


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

He said it, he said it!!!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Bugger it, am going to have to go to yard and miss WFP.  See you all in about 40 mins, I expect a full run down when I return, someone take notes!!!!!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Well done Viktoria!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

what did he say? I missed it!


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			He said it, he said it!!!  

Click to expand...

Said what? I missed it!


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Wouldn't say commentators curse, they like everyone could see it coming 


Ooh time to get nervous again!  Got WFP!


----------



## Gamebird (2 October 2010)

I am amazed that Simone's horse stopped. I expected it to somersault or tip up but never to stop.


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

Poor swedish horse v tired!!! Ohhhhh WFP is on!!!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			He said it, he said it!!!  

Click to expand...



Those poor flowers getting flattened ....

Go WFP!!!


----------



## riaseed007 (2 October 2010)

Go William!!


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

good luck WFP


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Yeah, Simone paid the price!

Did the NZ horse come from Joe Meyer's parents' yard? Joe has one or two Clifton horses...


----------



## jnb (2 October 2010)

You could see THAT one coming too.....complete disrespect to that FABULOUS horse who was getting her out of the sh** all the way round. You have to JUMP all of the fences!
I don;t know how many 3 DE autobiog's I've read that say just that!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Weezy wait, WFP has just set of now!


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Go william! Go william! Go william!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

I see a certain mr WFP!!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Go William!!!

Come home safe!


----------



## kirstyfk (2 October 2010)

Don't know if I can watch


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Mike shut up now and come back in 15 minutes. WFP good luck


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

He mentioned the Blue and YELLOW Swedish colours


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

What a beautiful rhythm, right out of the start box.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

3Beasties - what did he say?!?!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

does anyone know why the british team wear white for xc? curious 

WFPs stirrups are long - or maybe thats just as short as his legs go?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Go Will & Ollie!


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

Im scared for all the good things that the commentators are saying about WFP and Cool Mountain going on the curses theyve brought on already this afternoon!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Cool Mountain looking very class today..


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

Sheer class from WFP........


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Cool Mountain looks so happy


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

what happened to the tv?!


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

Noooooo my tv just broke down!!!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

No red button you poo


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

haha! they also mentioned the lack of martingale!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			does anyone know why the british team wear white for xc? curious 

Click to expand...

Because team gbr don't fall off so we don't need to worry about grass stains..


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Bloody bbc online gone to euro sport


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

what the hell just happened to the XC!!!!!! :O noooooooooo


----------



## dressage_diva (2 October 2010)

NOOOO DAMN TV!!!!!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

my red buttons broken 
arghhhh 
RED BUTTON YOU ARE SO SILLY.


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

My live feed's gone - anyone else???


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Nooo I've lost pics on red button


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

pressing back up fixes it!!!


----------



## bigboyrocky (2 October 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

Pheeeeeuuuuw......


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 October 2010)

Yup - a BBC whoopsie - back on now though!! they would do it when WFP is on course though!!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

ITS OK ITS BACK ITS BACK!! you just cant watch in big screen as such...


----------



## FigJam (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			Bloody bbc online gone to euro sport
		
Click to expand...

My red button finished?!  Super quick change to eurosport for me too!  Of all the times to do it...!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 October 2010)

WFP at fence 13 (forts boonbury), up and over!  (FEI TV)


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Phew, small screen better than no scren!


----------



## Trotting (2 October 2010)

Press back up, and you can view it on multiscreen.


----------



## dressage_diva (2 October 2010)

Watch it here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm

My red button's working but only on the multiscreen version. if I press 1 it says stream has finished


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

You can watch it on the multiscreen one, but not in full view


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

I would go to Eurosports But im enjoying the commentary on BBC!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

william riding very positively!


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

exactly if I press 1 it goes off.  I think I will wait unti WFP is done then have a fiddle.  bloomin typical.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I'm now watching it on Eurosport!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			I would go to Eurosports But im enjoying the commentary on BBC!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! Recording eurosport!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

Did they use to have a fence like the water bank thing at punchestown?


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

BBC if you're reading this we'd like an apology please


----------



## dressage_diva (2 October 2010)

FYI, big screen working again on BBC!


----------



## Mabel98 (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			I'm now watching it on Eurosport!
		
Click to expand...

me too though I prefer Mike and Ian commentating!


----------



## mil1212 (2 October 2010)

not liking the eurosport commentary, who on earth is it?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I had to close my eyes when they tackled the bank!


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

dressage_diva said:



			FYI, big screen working again on BBC!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Brushingboots - They mentioned the Swedish colours being Blue and YELLOW like Weezy suggested!


----------



## Mabel98 (2 October 2010)

mil1212 said:



			not liking the eurosport commentary, who on earth is it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, anyone know who they are?


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

I will second that BBC is back on big screen.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

he has very long legs.


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

Is WFP ok on time does anyone know??


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Back to BBCi!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Yay, it's back on big screen


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Will is 6ft 4'.....I think!


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

He's up the pace, but please please please be careful!!!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

good decision imo


----------



## measles (2 October 2010)

How annoying. Moved to Eurosport but BBC comentry better :-(


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Wooooo he's homeee! :d


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

wooo


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 October 2010)

Woohoo! Home and clear!


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

wahoo!!!!


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

yay william!!!!! wooooo


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Yessss go WFP!!


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

YES - what a pro!!!!  Inside!!!


----------



## TheMule (2 October 2010)

Textbook riding by WFP, it just doesnt get better than that.
He has just gone above Mark Todd in my list of heros!


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

Very classy ride by WFP


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Yeeeeeessssss!!!!


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Total class


----------



## FigJam (2 October 2010)

Yay, well done William & CM!   Another great GB round.


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Measles it's back on the BBC!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

YAY Well done William!

What the OT?


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

YEEESSSSSS WFP!!!!! Thats how you do it!! god damm good rideI think he patted his horse a few times too!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

measles said:



			How annoying. Moved to Eurosport but BBC comentry better :-(
		
Click to expand...

BBC Back to norm..


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Well done WFP & CM


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

Anyone know when the next irish rider is to go?


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

iNTERESTING TO SEE HOW THIS gERMAN RIDES...


----------



## andraste (2 October 2010)

Didn't want to jinx him by posting during his round but WFP is SUCH a classy rider.


----------



## brighteyes (2 October 2010)

This course is doing nothing for me.  I don't like it at all.


----------



## measles (2 October 2010)

Whoop! Clear inside the time! What a well judged round by WFP.


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

yes hopefully this german rider will be a bit more sensible..


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

wishing sarah lots of luck!! Hoping she rides more sensibly compared to her compatriots!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

aww lovely horse - this is very nice


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Is Sarah on the Team? Not looking the best so far....


----------



## Kiribati_uk (2 October 2010)

Shes belgiam!!


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			Anyone know when the next irish rider is to go?
		
Click to expand...

Just after 5 I think.


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Is this rider german or belgian?


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

Can you repeat the japenese riders name please? 
Thanks Lindsay


----------



## FigJam (2 October 2010)

Nic- I think OT is 11min 14s.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Hooligan?! I am not enjoying watching him....


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Opinions on this course compared to Aachen?


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

The japenese horse (hooligan) looks a bit tired?


----------



## brighteyes (2 October 2010)

Me either!  If they get round in one piece it'll be a miracle.


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Thanks FJ.

Oops Sarah has 3 wheel drive!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

hooligan dosent look quite right?


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Don't like Hooligans action behind!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Slightly concerned about Hooligan..seems very tired


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

talking **** different horse


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Just a few fences to go....


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

the Japanese looked very tired


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Thank goodness Hooligan is home!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

I thought it was sarahs horse that lost the shoe? the grey?


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

glad I wasn't on that japanese horse, tired adn pulling like a train.


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			I thought it was sarahs horse that lost the shoe? the grey?
		
Click to expand...

it was


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			I thought it was sarahs horse that lost the shoe? the grey?
		
Click to expand...

it was, i editied my post


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Thank goodness Hooligan is home!
		
Click to expand...

Definately


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Ooooh I am liking the look of First Lady!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

nice looking sweedish horse!!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Oooh pretty black pony to add to my collection!


----------



## sam-b (2 October 2010)

Why cant I see it? Do you have to have sky? I have a freeview box


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

this brazillian horse is rather nice...


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Im liking the brazilian colours


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

Is it me or is the brazilian horse looking tired already???


----------



## dressage_diva (2 October 2010)

JulieH said:



			Why cant I see it? Do you have to have sky? I have a freeview box 

Click to expand...

You could watch it online here:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

JulieH said:



			Why cant I see it? Do you have to have sky? I have a freeview box 

Click to expand...

Tis not on freeview


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Lol, a little bitchy Mike!


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

Maybe just me...


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

julieh pull it up on the bbc website so you can watch it


----------



## corriehorse (2 October 2010)

Could anyone tell me who the next 2 GB riders are, and what time please?


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

First lady looks enthustic!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

i love the fact we can see the heat haze..


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

First Lady is loving it!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

ah, ok then 

LOL my dad is getting really into this - he is very non-horsey (he cant put a headcollar on) and hes saying things like "oohh that was a big ask" and "That horse looks lame"  and "what a classy horse"


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

arctic fox is absolutely full of it!!!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Pippa - 5.48pm
Piggy - 6pm


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

corriehorse said:



			Could anyone tell me who the next 2 GB riders are, and what time please?
		
Click to expand...

Pippa 5.48 & Piggy 6.00


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

welshchick thank you x


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

I like the grey


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

nice to see stuart tinney


----------



## measles (2 October 2010)

First lady very athletic but wasting time being set up for everything. How different to Stuart Tinneys horse


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

First lady was lovely through the quarry


----------



## corriehorse (2 October 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

It's a bit strange to see an Australian in white! Lol


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

loving first lady!

What does light on feet mean?


----------



## susan_batchelor (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			if your on freeview you wont be able to view it but you will be able to online. 

Its currently on red button - option four.
		
Click to expand...

Please Please Please Can Someone tell me how to get the Red Button OnLine I keep going to the BBC website but can't find anything. William F P has just gone clear and I'm going crazy 'cause I can't watch It!! Helpppppppppp!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

His medical armband is rather annoying me sticking out the top...


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/default.stm


----------



## dressage_diva (2 October 2010)

susan_batchelor said:



			Please Please Please Can Someone tell me how to get the Red Button OnLine I keep going to the BBC website but can't find anything. William F P has just gone clear and I'm going crazy 'cause I can't watch It!! Helpppppppppp!
		
Click to expand...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			loving first lady!

What does light on feet mean?
		
Click to expand...

Athletic & effortless I believe


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

susan_batchelor said:



			Please Please Please Can Someone tell me how to get the Red Button OnLine I keep going to the BBC website but can't find anything. William F P has just gone clear and I'm going crazy 'cause I can't watch It!! Helpppppppppp!
		
Click to expand...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm


----------



## MistletoeMegan (2 October 2010)

It's not on the red button if you have freeview, only if you have Sky/Virgin etc.

You need to watch it online otherwise http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

They're looking as if they're on a novice course!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Susana Bordone is a very traditional rider imo, and i think it does her justice as she is so class! Wishing her a very good round!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 October 2010)

Yay! I'm watching it on my laptop - thanks guys!!! Who needs Sky... ;-P


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I think you'd need to be very fit to ride First Lady!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

That horse has a weird tail, or am i seeing things?!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

What does ST have on his shoulder, is it a camera?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Lol, I work for Sky


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			That horse has a weird tail, or am i seeing things?!
		
Click to expand...

Event grease off his legs!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			What does ST have on his shoulder, is it a camera?
		
Click to expand...

Medical card!


----------



## MistletoeMegan (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			That horse has a weird tail, or am i seeing things?!
		
Click to expand...

I think it's grease (from the hind legs)


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Lol, I work for Sky 

Click to expand...

du want to get them to sort my internet out cos they're taking a freekin age!


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			That horse has a weird tail, or am i seeing things?!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that but thinking its from the grease on hind legs?


----------



## susan_batchelor (2 October 2010)

Thank You One & All You've made my afternoon & Evening  xox


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

shall we give mike some adjectives to use instead of effortless? 

How about
Enthralling
Enthusiastic
flew (over that one!) 
close call 

add yours in  lets see what we can get them to say!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Haha now that makes sense! I was like, that horse's tail looks blue


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Was just saying ST always seems a bit infront of the movement at drops for my liking when Scotty said the same.  Makes me nervous!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

hellooo, what have I missed? Been at work and just kicked father off the sofa who was watching the golf 

I assume two of the clear rounds are from the British?


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Blimey is the french out on course wearing a coat  isn't he going to be rather warm!?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

vallin said:



			du want to get them to sort my internet out cos they're taking a freekin age!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear...Keep bothering them and they'll come to fix it!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Oh and I love Vettori


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Medical card!
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh thank you!

Has no one told the FEI it's an ARMband or are they just less anal than BE?!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

gutted for Suzanna such a shame


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Oh poor Susanna


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

vettori home! Very pleased for him!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Well done ST.


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

this french horse is quick!!


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			shall we give mike some adjectives to use instead of effortless? 

How about
Enthralling
Enthusiastic
flew (over that one!) 
close call 

add yours in  lets see what we can get them to say!
		
Click to expand...

How about a "superb"


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Ahhh thank you!

Has no one told the FEI it's an ARMband or are they just less anal than BE?! 

Click to expand...

Wait until you see Karin Donckers...She attaches it to one of her riding boots!


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

I like the camera in the sunken road, but I wish they would show one going through it from a different angle. I want to see how it looks from the side!


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

Love the french horse looks very athletic and full of galloping!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

this french horse is rather nice although still cant decipher between Coat or one of those body warmer long sleeved shiny thingys!


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Ooh thought the french horse had blood on its mouth or am i seeing things?


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Just me or did that look like blood in the mouth of the unpronouncable French blokes unpronouncable horse?


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Is the French horse in a double? Or is it a pelham?


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

lindsayH said:



			I like the camera in the sunken road, but I wish they would show one going through it from a different angle. I want to see how it looks from the side!
		
Click to expand...

I've been thinking the same!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

New word for mike tucker Clubhouse! Has he got the right venue!?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Vettori is clearly enjoying being cooled down!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

You & me both then Clare.


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

oops - bad luck patricia


----------



## j1ffy (2 October 2010)

Clarew22 said:



			Ooh thought the french horse had blood on its mouth or am i seeing things?
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same, maybe he has a v pink tongue..?!

Oh, 20 pens!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Will she be given 20 for the water [Patricia]


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

I presume she will be given 20 - it was a abc combo i think


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			Will she be given 20 for the water [Patricia]
		
Click to expand...

think so as there was no alternative so just classed as a circle


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Am back!  What have I missed?  How did WFP do?


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

the united states commentator announcing who will be next, urgh her voice is very annoying.


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Could have been pink tongue, either that or they got away with it!


----------



## sam-b (2 October 2010)

aregona said:



			julieh pull it up on the bbc website so you can watch it
		
Click to expand...

Doing so now thanks!!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

WFP had a very classy clear!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

WFP was clear inside the time 

And Mike said the special word Yellow   Almost in the context you said it in!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			Am back!  What have I missed?  How did WFP do?
		
Click to expand...

Clear!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			Am back!  What have I missed?  How did WFP do?
		
Click to expand...

He was GREAT!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Oo a chubby American


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

I like this horse - bruces


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			Oo a chubby American 

Click to expand...

Whereas his father is so slim!!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

bruce looks to be taking rather a lot of pulls


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

YAY for WFP.

Cannot believe I missed Yellow 

Mike/Ian......Can you say GREEN please, for me, thank yoooooou!  It is an easy peasy one!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

How on EARTH did Bruce get away with that!!!!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

blimey noras!!! I think he's feeling lucky...


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

OMG! Where was he going then!


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

That was ugly


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

ouch! Bruuuuce! :O


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

How lucky was that?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Eeeek, they were so lucky over the corner!


----------



## bigboyrocky (2 October 2010)

Buck davidsons not done too well over the last 2!


----------



## Lizzie2106 (2 October 2010)

Buck's round looks quite scary.


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

show us patricia!


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

Yikes Buck is on a wing and a prayer


----------



## TheMule (2 October 2010)

Oooh Bruce- what a shocking line- poor, poor horse


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Weezy - They literally said it as you were leaving!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Now I like Ingrid's riding, esp her dressage but a cheeky stop wouldn't go a miss


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Blimey that was scary!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I am not enjoying watching Bruce's round, that's for sure!


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Germany still seem to have throw caution to the wind tactics


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			Weezy - They literally said it as you were leaving!
		
Click to expand...

*sniff*  Cannot believe I missed it, bugger.  Green is so going to be said, it is so easy and they will say it anyway LOL!

Ingrid is going very, very fast too - scary.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

i hate that she's wearing one of those horrid shiny hats!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			I am not enjoying watching Bruce's round, that's for sure!
		
Click to expand...

I was just going to say the exact same thing


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

loving Ingrid talking to her horse!


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

definitely think bruces horse is feeling it a bit :/


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

I'm beginning to think us Irish must have done something to offend someone when they won't show our riders! I'll be disgusted if they don't show Camilla & Jiff


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

shes going so blimin' fast!


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Ingrid's foot is defo on the accelarator :O


----------



## measles (2 October 2010)

We all saw that coming...  Hope Buck's horse hasn't lost his confidence badly


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

agree amage!!

What happened patricia??

And why wont they show the irish?!?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

measles said:



			We all saw that coming...  Hope Buck's horse hasn't lost his confidence badly
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

hes such a scopey horse...


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

amage said:



			I'm beginning to think us Irish must have done something to offend someone when they won't show our riders! I'll be disgusted if they don't show Camilla & Jiff
		
Click to expand...


It's NBC cameras so I wouldn't take it personally


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

only_me said:



			agree amage!!

What happened patricia??

And why wont they show the irish?!?
		
Click to expand...

She retired I heard the course commentator in the backround say it


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

measles said:



			We all saw that coming...  Hope Buck's horse hasn't lost his confidence badly
		
Click to expand...

Agrees. Ingrid is scarying me slightly


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

measles said:



			We all saw that coming...  Hope Buck's horse hasn't lost his confidence badly
		
Click to expand...

Missed that as was putting wood on the fire! Did he fall?


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

BBC commentary - do you know why the Irish are not being covered?


----------



## measles (2 October 2010)

amage said:



			I'm beginning to think us Irish must have done something to offend someone when they won't show our riders! I'll be disgusted if they don't show Camilla & Jiff
		
Click to expand...

Very true. Really want to see the tiny Jiff.


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Oh my God, did they just show the sunken road from a different angle?!? They really are listening to us!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			Agrees. Ingrid is scarying me slightly
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope the horse can stay on his feet


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

aww  that sucks for the team - camila speirs should have been on it!


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

lindsayH said:



			Oh my God, did they just show the sunken road from a different angle?!? They really are listening to us!
		
Click to expand...

haha I thought that too!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			YAY for WFP.

Cannot believe I missed Yellow 

Mike/Ian......Can you say GREEN please, for me, thank yoooooou!  It is an easy peasy one!
		
Click to expand...

Scotty said Henny was green off the sunken road!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			Lets hope the horse can stay on his feet
		
Click to expand...

So glad it got through the bank in the water, that could have been a nasty moment with her speed


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Come on Bruce, pat your horse!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			BBC commentary - do you know why the Irish are not being covered?
		
Click to expand...

They're using the NBC cameras so coverage will be chosen by the Americans and they'll naturally show the US lot if they're on course


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

Ingrid really is chasing her horse on.. am slightly scared!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Wonder how much team orders has come into Ingrid's round?


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

eeek Ingrid *closes eyes*


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

Think the germans definitely have WFP's time in their sights..


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Glad they got home safely!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

That's the way Ingrid usually rides.


----------



## vallin (2 October 2010)

Few, impressed she got home safe.


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Yeah WFP still in the lead ..... just


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Woohoo, here comes Caroline Powell!


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

phew! Glad she is actually home safe but even more that she is still behind WFP!


----------



## kirstyfk (2 October 2010)

What is the optimum time?


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

like the look of this NZ horse


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

its quite odd to see caroline not riding lenamore!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

11min 14sec


----------



## bigboyrocky (2 October 2010)

I think i was watching a different round? I thought Ingrids round was nice. Not dangerously forward like some of her team-mates, as her and the horse seemed to be on the same wavelength all the way round.


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Go Caroline!!


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

how long have we got after piggy until our next rider???


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

OT is 11.14

Very odd to see Caroline not on her wee grey flying machine!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

I hope caroline does well!!


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			its quite odd to see caroline not riding lenamore!
		
Click to expand...

It is a bit isn't it?


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Eeps HUGE jump in from Mac


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Come on Caroline!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Pippa on in 7 horses!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

GREEN!!!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Kristina Cook is the next rider after the two PF's. She will start at 6.16pm.


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

I like Gin & Juice!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Gin & Juice making nothing of the course imo!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Yeah, not seeing Lenamore is a bit strange!

This Canadian horse is jumping boldly!


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

thank you  trying to grab half hour to go do my nags, i think im gonna be late tonight


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Great round from Hawley Bennett


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

The Canadians are having a great day!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

I have to go out soon   I just carried my lappy upstairs to do my make up LOL!  Am recording on Eurosport so I can watch when I get back.

Ian/Mike - next word for your usage is a tricky *monkey*


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			I like Gin & Juice!
		
Click to expand...

So do I, but JD and coke is what I have in my hand now


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			So do I, but JD and coke is what I have in my hand now 

Click to expand...

I much prefer Ice Cool Bailey


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Lizzie2106 said:



			Buck's round looks quite scary.
		
Click to expand...

Really didn't enjoy his round, poor horse.  Looked a strong horse, but he was enough of a chunk himself to handle it surely!  It got him out of loads of trouble.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

I'm educating my non-horsey dad in eventing


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Haha, I'm another one who has just got myself an alcoholic drink  And a box of chocolate fingers to munch on


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Yay, Caroline is home!!!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Well Done Caroline!!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Well done Caroline!!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Well done CP!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			Haha, I'm another one who has just got myself an alcoholic drink  And a box of chocolate fingers to munch on 

Click to expand...

i'm stuck with cooking chocolate which is making me feel rather sick...i will not lie.


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

Nice one Caroline and Mac well done


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Pink stirrups


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Finland's colours are very bright!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

SAnna looks like she's dressed for a hack!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Oh dear


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

He was a bit harsh then


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Lol, I like the pink stirrups! I wouldn't let myself buy these, though!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Yay Pippa soon  

Am liking the Finnish horse too


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Could see those refusals coming...


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Ahhh now that would have been a great time for the word *monkey* with those two stops at the water!


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (2 October 2010)

Really thought the commentators on Eurosport were goiong to say "the horse said no way Jose!!!"  Brilliant! LOL

I thought the OT was 11.11?


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Manuel Grave eliminated?


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

oooh elimination!

Can't say I like Jose's hands *cringe*


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Poor Sanna, what a stupid mistake


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

tim lips! LOVE IT


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Sauchentree_lady said:



			Really thought the commentators on Eurosport were goiong to say "the horse said no way Jose!!!"  Brilliant! LOL

I thought the OT was 11.11?
		
Click to expand...

11.14

Poor Sanna.  How annoying!!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

I love Tim Lips. That is all.


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Pippa out next


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Jose looks tired....

Why has the Finnish rider retired?


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

i want Sanna's stirrups.


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Best name ever.


----------



## rhino (2 October 2010)

Update on facebook regarding Inonothing. He has fractured a bone in his stifle but is comfortable in his stable.

Poor boy x


----------



## bigboyrocky (2 October 2010)

Love Tim Lips' horse!


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Jose looks tired....

Why has the Finnish rider retired?
		
Click to expand...

She jumped a fence the wrong way apparently


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Good lord, Sanna's hands in rising trot are not very *with the horse* are they!

BLOODY HELL, Mr Lips was rather lucky over that huge oxer!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Oooo Lips needs to slow down a littleee bit - saw that happening a mile off 

Best of British to Pippa 

Rubbish re: Inonothing


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Jose looks tired....

Why has the Finnish rider retired?
		
Click to expand...

Eliminated for jumpimg wrong direction through a complex


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

roo2012 said:



			Update on facebook regarding Inonothing. He has fractured a bone in his stifle but is comfortable in his stable.

Poor boy x
		
Click to expand...

Oh No, poor boy  Have you got a link to the page please?


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

roo2012 said:



			Update on facebook regarding Inonothing. He has fractured a bone in his stifle but is comfortable in his stable.

Poor boy x
		
Click to expand...

ouch poor horse


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

roo2012 said:



			Update on facebook regarding Inonothing. He has fractured a bone in his stifle but is comfortable in his stable.

Poor boy x
		
Click to expand...

OMGV Thats terrible, poor boy, lets hope he is ok.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

bgraham said:



			She jumped a fence the wrong way apparently
		
Click to expand...

Oh, she was eliminated then! Oh dear, what a bad mistake


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Jose looks tired....

Why has the Finnish rider retired?
		
Click to expand...

Eliminated for jumping fence in wrong direction


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Oh no, poor Inonothing!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

roo2012 said:



			Update on facebook regarding Inonothing. He has fractured a bone in his stifle but is comfortable in his stable.

Poor boy x
		
Click to expand...

Oh my word   Poor, poor boy


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

I'm looking forward to Pippa Funnells round, haven't seen her ride for a long time


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Good luck Pippa!!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Healing vibes to Inonothing.

OK, so monkey seems too hard for our team in Kentuky....so let's have them say William - should be easy!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Come on Pipppaaaaaaa


----------



## rhino (2 October 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tapner-Eventing-Team/147566948609847


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

pippa!! WOO!


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

roo2012 said:



			Update on facebook regarding Inonothing. He has fractured a bone in his stifle but is comfortable in his stable.

Poor boy x
		
Click to expand...

Crap, crap and double crap. I love that horse. Can't believe he carried on jumping, what an amazing boy. Really hope he's going to be ok, poor Paul.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Redesigned is very excited!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Anyone else enjoying see PF back at 4* level?


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

* Paul Tapner Update * 
Taken from FB Page 
'Inonothing was retired on xc at fence 13 after being clear and on time up to that point, unfortunately he has sustained a fracture to a bone in his stiffle joint, he has been treated by the vets and is now comfortable in his stable. Well done to Paul on recognising the problem and retiring of his own accord.'


----------



## riaseed007 (2 October 2010)

Go Pippa!

So sad to hear about Inonothing  hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Laafet (2 October 2010)

I gutted my computer will no longer play the bbc thing, so frustrating and as I only have freeview no red button of anything other than bloody Final Score for me :-(


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

It was good to see Pippa at Burghley.

Crikey, Redesigned showed his inexperience at the water complex!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Am liking Redesigned - not really seen him before!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

It's definitely an educational trip for Redesigned.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Here comes Redesigned...jumped the corner well


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

poor inonothing  but wow how quick are they to get the horse x-rayed!!

Havent seen pippa out in ages, nice to see her at the top again


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			Anyone else enjoying see PF back at 4* level?
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Haha, they said William  and not in the context you would expect so they are definitely watching!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Tim Lips is very classy...


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (2 October 2010)

Anyone called Rosie fancy marrying Tim???


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Interesting that Pip's not got a Point 2 on...

Right BBC, let's get you to say London 2012


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Pippa looked to be riding slightly defensively through the sunken road?


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

hehe they are defo reading the thread!


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

Nooo - TL has retired???


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Gosh Redesigned really throws his front legs out when galloping 

Oh no, what happened to Tim


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

What happened to Tim?!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

ooh poor Tim what a shame.  What happened?


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

ooh poor horsey is lame


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

No. fallen!!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

nice through the water for Pip..


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

I have to go out when Pippa has finished 

So BBC, PLEASE can you say *flag* in the next 2 minutes


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			Pippa looked to be riding slightly defensively through the sunken road?
		
Click to expand...

SNAP! I think she just wants to look after the horse a bit due to his inexperience.


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

First time i've seen Redesigned, he is very nice


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Must go get ready for party now, I'm leaving, no really I am, ok 5 more minutes!

REdesigned looking better with every jump


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

Redesigned looks to be gaining confidence as his round goes on, really well ridden by Pippa. And he is stunning to look at


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Come on Pippaaa


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Yeah, Redesigned is getting better and better! What a lovely horse!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

to Inonothing fingers crossed for a quick recovery.

Great to see Pippa back at this level go girl...


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Well done pippa!!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Yay yay yay yay


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

fantastic pippa nearly cant watch tho!! Goooo clear yayy! well done


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Waaaaaaa-hey!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

WWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooooo Pippa 3 of 3!!!!


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

I just LOVE Redesigned!  He's going to huge over the next few years.  What a great long stride! Great to see her back at the top!


----------



## bigboyrocky (2 October 2010)

YAYYYYYY  SO pleased for Pippa! She so deserves it


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Nasty fall for Tim


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

OMG Tim Lips fall was awful


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Come on Piggy


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

off sets piggy!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Go Piggy....


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Poor Tim, that looked very unpleasant.


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Great clear round for Pippa, now for Piggy!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Ouch Tim really went splat.

Go Piggy!!


----------



## Hels_Bells (2 October 2010)

goooo piggy!!

when is Tina on???


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Ouch for Tim Lips - nasty fall


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

Wow Pippa's round was fab!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Oh Piggyyyyyy - now to try and stall leaving for another 11 minutes, think the OH might have a sense of humour failure in a min!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Best of luck to Piggy


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

actually Jakata was 3rd at Bramham with a DC


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Good luck Piggy! 

I am in love with Redesigned. I think we're looking at a future Badminton or Burghley winner....


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			Oh Piggyyyyyy - now to try and stall leaving for another 11 minutes, think the OH might have a sense of humour failure in a min!
		
Click to expand...

Just kicked mine out to the yard to do the horses he is getting up dates by phone


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Brilliant round from Pippa, she has shown those who though the horse was too young 

Come on Piggy


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

I think Tina's about 6.15.


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Agree Welsh Chick he looked really classy & just got better.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			Oh Piggyyyyyy - now to try and stall leaving for another 11 minutes, think the OH might have a sense of humour failure in a min!
		
Click to expand...

Kristina will start in 15 minutes....Surely, your OH's happy to wait until 6.30pm?!


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Is Piggy her real name??  Always wondered.  Her dad's called Wally too!


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			Just kicked mine out to the yard to do the horses he is getting up dates by phone

Click to expand...

Wow, he sounds fab!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

I need to go shower,  can't drag myself away though!


----------



## cubardluv (2 October 2010)

Honey08 said:



			Is Piggy her real name??  Always wondered.  Her dad's called Wally too!
		
Click to expand...

they are def listening there is ur answer !!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

It's a nickname, think she's really called Georgina (or is that Nina?)


----------



## rhino (2 October 2010)

Honey08 said:



			Is Piggy her real name??  Always wondered.  Her dad's called Wally too!
		
Click to expand...

Aha, they are definitely watching this!!!

She's Georgina!


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

I don't think the BBC are playing the word game anymore 

Flag or pingy please - come on, make my day, I have minutes left


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Honey08 said:



			Is Piggy her real name??  Always wondered.  Her dad's called Wally too!
		
Click to expand...

Think Mike & Scotty are watching this, they just answered you!

it#s Georgina, her sis nicnamed her Piggy.  Nice sis!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Honey08 said:



			Is Piggy her real name??  Always wondered.  Her dad's called Wally too!
		
Click to expand...

Georgia! Apparently her little sister kept calling her 'Piggy' when they were little!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

2012!!! 

Any chance the commentators can say 'Muppet'


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

lindsayH said:



			Wow, he sounds fab!
		
Click to expand...

He can be at times, one good thing about having a horsey OH, but I get to cook the roast meal, which maybe running late


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			It's a nickname, think she's really called Georgina (or is that Nina?)
		
Click to expand...

Nina is her older sister


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Kristina will start in 15 minutes....Surely, your OH's happy to wait until 6.30pm?! 

Click to expand...

Not a chance, I am already getting abuse!  Am videoing on Eurosport so can catch up when I get back, but not like watching live!

Actually can someone PLEASE text me the Brits rounds - my number is on my FB or PM me on here and I will give it to you


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

omg poor camilla!!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Ouchh!! Poor CAmila


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Oh no, the lovely pony fell!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

camillia is on the floor


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

Poor camilla!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Not another nasty fall


----------



## Weezy (2 October 2010)

Oh poor Camilla, that was unfortunate.


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Damn it! Poor Camilla


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Another one home for CAnada, they're doing well!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Gutted at seeing Portersize Just a Jif take a tumble    I loved seeing him and Camilla in action at Badders.


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Weezy I'm happy to text you if you let me know your number!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

after much discussion about piggy being ready for this i think Jakata looks on fine form..


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Weezy said:



			Oh poor Camilla, that was unfortunate.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't it!  Poor Camilla.

Is it me just being a proud brit. or do our guys look a step above the others?  Perhaps shouldn't speak too soon!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (2 October 2010)

Dam them for not showing Chris burton I wanted to see how leani stepped up to 4*


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

The Irish arn't having any luck


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Piggy's time is not looking good, or is it incorrect??


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Must be nice to have a OH who is interested too.  My OH is snoring his head off fair to say not as enthused as me, its just me and my dog sat watching, actually I think he just wants to go for a walk lol.  Nice to have this thread to at least share a bit with other interested people


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Piggy's time is not looking good, or is it incorrect??
		
Click to expand...

Ah, they've altered it!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Piggy's time is not looking good, or is it incorrect??
		
Click to expand...

looks like they've corrected it now


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Will you two be quiet til she's home safe!!


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

oy commentators - nicola wilson had the best round of the day by far!!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I feel so sorry for Camilla. So, so, so unlucky.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Woopp woop


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

YAY Piggy!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Clarew22 said:



			Must be nice to have a OH who is interested to
		
Click to expand...

He is the instructor I am the hobby rider, can lead to a few 'interesting ' discussions at times

Well done Piggy


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

CANNOT wait for Tina's round


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Well that showed all the people who doubted Piggy's selection!!   

3 Brits in the top 5!!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Well done Piggy! Did she get time penalties?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

That just shows why the GB selectors chose her! She's a very good rider.


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

Piggy and Jakata looked a fantastic combination, both fully trusting each other and making it look easy, well done indeed! Team GB do seem to be in a league of their own, lets hope it continues!


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			Well done Piggy! Did she get time penalties?
		
Click to expand...

A few I think


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			Well done Piggy! Did she get time penalties?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think so?


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Great round from Piggy


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

clever pony!


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Go Britain!  Well done Piggy. With individuals at the top of the leader board too, roll on the Olympics!  How will they pick!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

All fingers and paws in our household are crossed for Tina!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Shrimp said:



			Was just thinking that
		
Click to expand...


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Come on Sussex girl *flies the West Sussex flag*


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Thank you  Thought she might have, but I have my sound turned off as Strictly Come Dancing is on 

Come on Tina


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			He is the instructor I am the hobby rider, can lead to a few 'interesting ' discussions at times

Click to expand...

Lol I can imagine!

Nervous about Tina's round


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Go Tina!!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Next word for the commentators is AUTUMN


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (2 October 2010)

Its 4am and Im giving up! As im watching ater a night on the tiles 
have a nice evening give the aussie riders a cheers for me!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

off sets tina! What happened to Captain Christy? anyone know?


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Or "Season"!

I love Miners Frolic


----------



## measles (2 October 2010)

Go Tina! Fingers & dogs crossed..


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			Well done Piggy! Did she get time penalties?
		
Click to expand...




brushingboots said:



			off sets tina! What happened to Captain Christy? anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

He's still around, think doing JRN stuff


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Tina's on roast potatoes are going to have to wait for a bit


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Felicity_09 said:



			Its 4am and Im giving up! As im watching ater a night on the tiles 
have a nice evening give the aussie riders a cheers for me! 

Click to expand...

Good Effort!!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Oooo that's slightly concerning


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

shiiiiteeeee


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Eeep, did she get away with that?!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Nooooooooooooo fingers crossed for not crossing tracks


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

OoooooH TINA!!!!!!!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Nooo Scotty SHUT UP.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

i sadly and disappointingly think it will be 20..


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Eeeek, is she going to get 20 penalties for that?!


----------



## FigJam (2 October 2010)

Definitely crossed tracks and enough video evidence to back up any complaints.   Booo.


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Think it might be


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			i sadly and disappointingly think it will be 20..
		
Click to expand...

I would say so too


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

That's gotta be 20


----------



## measles (2 October 2010)

Def crossed her tracks. Can see why she rode in so strongly though after the problem she had. What pressure she must feel.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Tina is finally starting to look comfortable...


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

but another thing, it is AB? or single numbered...


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

I think it might be too  even though she blatently tried not too.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

I hope not


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			but another thing, it is AB? or single numbered...
		
Click to expand...

It's abc


----------



## TheMule (2 October 2010)

Not very cleverly done, thats a hang up from her fall at Badminton

Captain Christy is doing more than JRN stuff- he went round Blenheim the other week


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Tina's looking a lot more settled now....


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Actually yeah - is it a combination?


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Still no penalties added for Tina....!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

the commentary on the BBC just doesn't seem right now they seem very quiet now...


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Much better at that water


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

ooh wee bit sticky


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

Hello, been following the forum for a long time but never registered. I am on my own watching the XC, husband and kids at Old Trafford watching the super League final, need some one to share it with! 20 pens have not come up yet, fingers crossed and looking better in the water now.


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Hi Swanny!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			the commentary on the BBC just doesn't seem right now they seem very quiet now...
		
Click to expand...

Probably because we keep telling them to shut up


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

it was definately a crossed tracks - i cant see her getting away with it

where is sexy sam watson i wonder?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Henry is looking strong!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Crappity crappity crappity


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Welcome Swanny!  Hope the 20 pts doesn't come up.


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

swanny said:



			Hello, been following the forum for a long time but never registered. I am on my own watching the XC, husband and kids at Old Trafford watching the super League final, need some one to share it with! 20 pens have not come up yet, fingers crossed and looking better in the water now.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome, pull up a chair and grab a beer!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

I think 20 pens is rather a lot for crossing the tracks....i think it should be a separate number for things like that..


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Even if nothing is given now, I would imagine that other teams would be banging on the officals door afterwards


----------



## oldvic (2 October 2010)

Feel very sorry for Paul that the horse has a nasty injury but he hit fence 11 and came down the hill on 3 legs to the 2 corners where he struggled to make the distance. At fence 13 he felt a problem and trotted where the horse was lame behind and at times on 3 legs but he chose to carry onand the horse went onto 3 legs again. He then failed to dismount a lame horse. Each of these incidents are yellow card offences. I hope Inonothing recovers well and quickly. The Ground Jury are not without fault either as they have close circuit TV with several monitors so are able to follow all the horses. It was right ot to stop him at the corners but they should have been alert that there could be a problem. The fence judges can only stop a horse with the GJs say so.

Dirk Schrade was riding for his fall and Simone Dietermann was just dangerous and also possibly merits a yellow card.

Pippa looked as good, if not better, than ever and Redesigned so classy even if he made Pippa work and Piggy and Jakata were a masterclass. 2 very exciting horses for the future.

The Canadians are clearly benefitting from David O'Connor's help and have some lovely horses.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Do they drop the fourth/worst score? So it might not be THAT bad, just annoying individually


----------



## Nic (2 October 2010)

Clarew22 said:



			Even if nothing is given now, I would imagine that other teams would be banging on the officals door afterwards 

Click to expand...

Yeah 

WEll done Tina.

Right I really need to go now.  Have fun, be good & cheer Mary on for me!!!


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

Hi Nic,thanks for the welcome.
Well done Tina, Brits look a class above so far. Germans still to come though


----------



## blackhorse09 (2 October 2010)

Four Brits in the Top 6... but for how long  Not sure if Tina will get away without penalties.

Is anyone else watching on Eurosport? I've got different commentators to the Beeb methinks!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			I think 20 pens is rather a lot for crossing the tracks....i think it should be a separate number for things like that..
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I think 10 would be better for crossed tracks, IMO it's nowhere near as bad as a refusal!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Hey Swanny  

Scored board showed Tina as 1st...Is that true?


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

How impressive did Henry look after, straight back into dressage mode!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

stil no 20...


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

They just announced Tina into the lead. TBH if I was Ingrid Klimke I would definitely contest it. Can't see William contesting it when it helps his team but she does warrant 20pens


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

That incident aside it was great to see them grow in confidence and finish looking safe and sound


----------



## measles (2 October 2010)

Announcer on the course just said Tina clear & into the lead!


----------



## andraste (2 October 2010)

Tina's score on the official website has gone down as clear.  The other teams might have something to say about that though...


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			I agree, I think 10 would be better for crossed tracks, IMO it's nowhere near as bad as a refusal!
		
Click to expand...



its not a refusal! 

oh wow someones got a bit of a ducking and he's rather stuck in the water..


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

poor guy 

horse looked a bit confused though - "what are you doing on the floor?"


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			Hey Swanny  

Scored board showed Tina as 1st...Is that true?
		
Click to expand...

As the commentators said "at the moment.."  They don't sound like they think she will get away with it.


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Can't believe we're not even two thirds of the way through yet. Loads still to come!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

that was very reckless riding from the japanese


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Thank you Honey08

Interesting fall in the water for that guy...did have to laugh at his horse though


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

I turn my back for 2 mins and how many fall off?


----------



## blackhorse09 (2 October 2010)

Tina still on top, yay! 

Feeling sorry for the two riders who just got a ducking too...


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the Hellos.
LindsayH, I would love to grab a beer but i'm a vet  nurse and i'm on call, will have to make do with tea and nicotine
Oh dear, 2 very wet jockeys, looks like they are all o.k though. Tina will be very relieved that wasn' her.
Can't see the Germans  not contesting after Aachen etc!!


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			I turn my back for 2 mins and how many fall off?
		
Click to expand...

After sitting here for hours, I just nipped up to the loo when Tina Did/didn't get her penalties.  The most contravertial moment of the competition...!!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Damn it! Tina gets the 20 pens


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Bugger   Only fair though


----------



## RomanyMayday (2 October 2010)

Gutted for tina


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Oh Boo  20 penalties for Tina


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

Sorry, meant the Olympics  B.Hoy debacle
bugger, pens have come up.


----------



## FigJam (2 October 2010)

Just announced, they HAVE given Tina the 20pens.  but expected.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Rubbish!


----------



## blackhorse09 (2 October 2010)

Oh no.. 20pens for Tina


----------



## FFF (2 October 2010)

Tina has 20


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Oh no poor Tina


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

i think it was to be expected and is only fair if she does get them as there was enough evidence there to give even if fence judges didn't. BUT at the end of the day, he still went clear and i still believe 20 pens is a lot for crossing tracks as its not a refusal.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Ruy Fro..cant spell it! Is such a class rider, i very much like him!


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

What a shame!  Inevitable though.  There would have been a real row if not...


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			i think it was to be expected and is only fair if she does get them as there was enough evidence there to give even if fence judges didn't. BUT at the end of the day, he still went clear and i still believe 20 pens is a lot for crossing tracks as its not a refusal.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you. It should be 10 penalties. She was forced to play safe.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Hooray, someone finally tackled the bank on a different line!


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Enjoying Lara's grey.  Like a little connemara!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

What a shame for Tina, but expected

Anyone for a glass of red? Dont usually partake, but real feel like a tipple after all the effort of watching this I am shattered


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			its not a refusal!
		
Click to expand...

That's what I mean, it seem unfair that the same penalties are given for Crossed tracks as refusals.


----------



## blackhorse09 (2 October 2010)

Interesting to see 'Mister Pooh' plaited up- looks very smart though! These two could threaten WFP's lead :S


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			I totally agree with you. It should be 10 penalties. She was forced to play safe.
		
Click to expand...

Its a matter of safety also, as if she didn't take a turn it could have ended up in a potential fall. 

So within the ideas of safety etc. surely it should be a minimised penalty if under safety reasons...


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Good boy Mr Pooh!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Ill stick to my beer thanks Alwaysbroke   Help yourself if anyone wants one


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

I have have popcorn & fruit & nut if anyone wants some


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Mister Pooh is looking rather smart plaited!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			I have have popcorn & fruit & nut if anyone wants some 

Click to expand...

Roast chicken and trimmings on the table in 5 mins feel free to dig in


----------



## Noodlejaffa (2 October 2010)

I'm meant to be putting duck in the oven to roast but too engrossed with WEG. Do you think Mr NJ will mind...?!

Mister Pooh is fantabulous!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

So gutted about Tina, was such an attacking round too. Come on, Can we still do it???


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Mary will start in 50 minutes.


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Noodlejaffa said:



			I'm meant to be putting duck in the oven to roast but too engrossed with WEG. Do you think Mr NJ will mind...?!
		
Click to expand...

Get him a takeaway he wont mind!

 Or send him round to mine


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			Roast chicken and trimmings on the table in 5 mins feel free to dig in

Click to expand...

Oh thank you, think I will  

Love Mister Pooh - not sure about his name though


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Gosh, Mr Pooh certainly has quite a pop!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

My Dad's living dangerously..he just tried to change the channel!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Lol, that's not a good name for sure!


----------



## RuthnMeg (2 October 2010)

Sorry folks, I've just come in 4 hours later than I hoped due to a herd of 25 stampeding bloody loose cows- missed everything so far. Is it on the red button?? Iam tired, yet need a BIG update with whats gone on!?!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Any one at Kentucky want to order me one of those DVD's


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

no mister pooh


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Ah, a refusal for Mr Pooh.... Guess William keeps his place!


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

How posh are you lot with your roasts!  We're on chilli!  Would love fruit and nut, but mustn't!

Very un sporting of me, but Mr Poo going much too well for my liking!


----------



## blackhorse09 (2 October 2010)

Oh Mr Pooh you cheeky horse! Shame about the stop coz that looked lke a class round, lovely horse.


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

That 20 pen is good for us is it not?


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Honey08 said:



			How posh are you lot with your roasts!  We're on chilli!  Would love fruit and nut, but mustn't!

*Very un sporting of me, but Mr Poo going much too well for my liking!*

Click to expand...



Now I feel mean!  But hey he rode badly at it, so his fault!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Ruthnmeg said:



			Sorry folks, I've just come in 4 hours later than I hoped due to a herd of 25 stampeding bloody loose cows- missed everything so far. Is it on the red button?? Iam tired, yet need a BIG update with whats gone on!?!
		
Click to expand...

WFP, Pippa, Nicola - all clear inside the time
Tina - Has 20 pens for turning before a jump

We have quite a few in the top 5


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Ruthnmeg said:



			Sorry folks, I've just come in 4 hours later than I hoped due to a herd of 25 stampeding bloody loose cows- missed everything so far. Is it on the red button?? Iam tired, yet need a BIG update with whats gone on!?!
		
Click to expand...

Eek, did you manage to contain them?

Will, Nicola, Piggy and Pippa great. Tina got an unfortunate 20 penalties. Inonothing has fractured a bone in his stifle


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

bay_beasty said:



			That 20 pen is good for us is it not?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! It means WFP keeps his place at the top!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

here goes Sonja..


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

The dressage leader Michael Jung hasn't started yet. He is very good...


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

lindsayH said:



			Inonothing has fractured a bone in his stifle 

Click to expand...

Oh God! Will he be ok?


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

What time is this on till?


----------



## RuthnMeg (2 October 2010)

thanks guys - sounds like good news but how are you watching it?
As for the bloody cows - grrrr, they went miles!! All in the right place now.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			Oh God! Will he be ok?
		
Click to expand...

He is now comfortable in his stable.


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Sonja looking lovely.


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Online here http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/9040289.stm

It's on red button but not on Freeview & on Europort


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			Oh God! Will he be ok?
		
Click to expand...

We don't know but his facebook update says he is comfortable in his stable. He was still jumping on it so I really hope so.


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			He is now comfortable in his stable.
		
Click to expand...

Oh good, was slightly worried then!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Puppy said:



			Indeed! It means WFP keeps his place at the top! 

Click to expand...

Prefect. That's what I like to hear. Shame though as it was a class round. 

Come on Mary. Woop Woop.  

Still a bit shocked at the 2 German falls early on the course, both seemed so avoidable. But what do I know eh? 

And wow to the Aussie girl and her dedication to the sport.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

The coverage ends at 10pm.


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Ruthnmeg said:



			thanks guys - sounds like good news but how are you watching it?
As for the bloody cows - grrrr, they went miles!! All in the right place now.
		
Click to expand...

Its on the red button if you have Sky otherwise its online on the BBC website


----------



## RuthnMeg (2 October 2010)

yayy, found it - better late than never.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tapner-Eventing-Team/147566948609847?ref=ts


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			The coverage ends at 10pm.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

LMAO they are still watching us!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Wendi is looking a bit tired?


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			LMAO they are still watching us!
		
Click to expand...

what has been said now?


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			LMAO they are still watching us!
		
Click to expand...

What, what?! What did I miss them saying. Popple was distracting us...


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

They answered my question about what time it went on till  I think we are know as 'the people at home'


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Lovely to see so many Italians doing well.  I used to live/event there in the lte 80s/early 90s and it was another ballgame altogether!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Nah, the horse is not looking tired. It's just the rider that's keeping it easy between fences..


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Sam Watson should be on course now, are they running a bit late or have I missed him?


----------



## RomanyMayday (2 October 2010)

Anyone else notice stefanos medical armband is on his leg... I thought it was a rule it had to be on his arm


----------



## mle22 (2 October 2010)

There has been very very little coverage of the Irish!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

William holds his first place, hurrrrrraaaah!!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Stefano had a classy round. Like his horsey with the long name.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I am in love with the Italian horse! The rider is a very happy boy!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Karen O'connor is a lovely rider! I remember her little Theodore O'connor!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

What's the deal with Sonja? 

Ah, thanks Tucker


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Hello Karen, long time no see! 

Teddy was such a great pony!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Well sat!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Not a good day for the Germans....


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Oh dear, Butts Leon is not enjoying himself...


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Horsey says no  

oh maybe not!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Doesnt like ditches


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

Oh Dear poor Germans, its the Europeans all over again, France struggling too


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

NAUGHTY Butts Leon


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Oh dear, does that mean the Germans are out of it?


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Oh well, shame about the Germans and the French...


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Eeek, he currently has 100 penalties.


----------



## rhino (2 October 2010)

Gosh, it's really not a good day for the Germans, is it? (I blame Weezy  )


----------



## only_me (2 October 2010)

yeah, whats up with sam watson??


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Getting annoyed at how little coverage the Irish are getting


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Doh! 

We want some news on Sam Watson, please!!!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Poor Germans, There really out of it know


----------



## kirstyfk (2 October 2010)

Naughty pony!!!!

The WEG website is really doing my head in. Can't tell whose in the team and not and which teams been and not.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Can SOMEONE answer the question of whether all 4 scores count, or just the best 3 in a team? Pleaseee.


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			Oh well, shame about the Germans and the French... 

Click to expand...

*snigger snigger*


----------



## jnb (2 October 2010)

The best 3 scores make up the team total


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			Can SOMEONE answer the question of whether all 4 scores count, or just the best 3 in a team? Pleaseee.
		
Click to expand...

Best three, I believe


----------



## blackhorse09 (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			Can SOMEONE answer the question of whether all 4 scores count, or just the best 3 in a team? Pleaseee.
		
Click to expand...

Best 3 count =]


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Yeah, where on earth is Sam Waston?!


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

Best 3 scores of the 4 team riders count


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Yep, only three best scores count.


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

I think it's really unlucky that the irish seem to always be out at the same time as an american. It's very annoying, I thought there were loads of irish folk in the USA?! They could be trying a bit harder to keep us informed of their progress, it seems they only show them if they fall off!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

what happened to the germans? I went to ze loo!


----------



## bigboyrocky (2 October 2010)

Guess what guys, i've had a lucky 5 mins - the germans are out, found a neck for my stable rug on ebay, and also found out i have £70 in my paypal - RESULT! I know shes still ageeessss away, but good luck for Mary


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Karen's lovely horse made it look easy!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Lovely round from Karen, did the horse look lame when it pulled up?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

bigboyrocky said:



			Guess what guys, i've had a lucky 5 mins - the germans are out, found a neck for my stable rug on ebay, and also found out i have £70 in my paypal - RESULT! I know shes still ageeessss away, but good luck for Mary 

Click to expand...

She'll start in 20 minutes!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

So our we still good for Gold on the Team???


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Puppy said:



			*snigger snigger* 

Click to expand...

Well you know! Have the Swedes had a bad day too? 

Can someone give me a heads up when Frank Osholt's on the course please


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Are the Germans definitely out of the running?

*Trys very hard to hide her big grin*


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			what happened to the germans? I went to ze loo!
		
Click to expand...

Took a dislike to the ditch in the coffin, 2 stops  (sorry couldn't resist!)


----------



## mle22 (2 October 2010)

The 'people at home' would really like to know about Sam please!


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

I wondered the same thing about Karens horse but might have just been the way it came to a stop quite suddenly. Interesting!!


----------



## avthechav (2 October 2010)

Did anyone else think that karen o conners horse looked unconfortable when it pulled off- hope its ok!


----------



## RuthnMeg (2 October 2010)

swanny said:



			I wondered the same thing about Karens horse but might have just been the way it came to a stop quite suddenly. Interesting!!
		
Click to expand...

crossed my mind too...


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			Are the Germans definitely out of the running?

*Trys very hard to hide her big grin*
		
Click to expand...

I am not hiding mine! Dont be Shy 3B's


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

avthechav said:



			Did anyone else think that karen o conners horse looked unconfortable when it pulled off- hope its ok!
		
Click to expand...

A few of us I think


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I somehow missed the clip of Mandiba looking uncomfortable! Hope he's ok.


----------



## amage (2 October 2010)

Sam Clear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

avthechav said:



			Did anyone else think that karen o conners horse looked unconfortable when it pulled off- hope its ok!
		
Click to expand...

The trot up tomorrow will be interesting. Like the support from the crowd though as she went round


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

Sorry, realised i am not putting the quote i am replying to in my message, can see that might be confusing, will try harder, sorry, forum virgin!!


----------



## mle22 (2 October 2010)

Hurray for Sam!!!


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Frank Ostholt next but one to go, looks like start times are running a little late.

Great news about Sam!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

Can anyone fill me in briefly!? How have we done? I missed most of the coverage today - only turned on 10 mins ago!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

thanks for clearing up 'best 3' in terms of team results. Not saying anything else until after Mary's been


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

swanny said:



			Sorry, realised i am not putting the quote i am replying to in my message, can see that might be confusing, will try harder, sorry, forum virgin!!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, people often don't! Sometimes these threads can get a little confusing...


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Come on Becky! 

When is Mary going?


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

lindsayH said:



			Frank Ostholt next but one to go, looks like start times are running a little late.

Great news about Sam!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Just swtiched from FEI TV online to Eurosport, the commentary is pants compared to FEI.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Mary is due to start in 10 minutes, but it looks like she will start a bit later.


----------



## jnb (2 October 2010)

I am not an International event follower (obv. follow Team GB!) but (and this comes from someone who is NOT a Size 8 and has weight issues) but does anyone think Rebecca Holder is *ahem* not exactly athlete physique?
And I do NOT want a "fattist" thread or anything but - professional athlete?!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Comet's lost a shoe!


----------



## lar (2 October 2010)

Ian Stark just commented on how the crowd likes to get behind great greys like "Milton and some others..."

And what did MT say "Desert Orchid!!"  Hmmmm I think Ian might have wanted you to mention one or two other flying greys....


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

jnb said:



			I am not an International event follower (obv. follow Team GB!) but (and this comes from someone who is NOT a Size 8 and has weight issues) but does anyone think Rebecca Holder is *ahem* not exactly athlete physique?
And I do NOT want a "fattist" thread or anything but - professional athlete?!
		
Click to expand...

There's been a few 'larger' riders today.


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

jnb said:



			I am not an International event follower (obv. follow Team GB!) but (and this comes from someone who is NOT a Size 8 and has weight issues) but does anyone think Rebecca Holder is *ahem* not exactly athlete physique?
And I do NOT want a "fattist" thread or anything but - professional athlete?!
		
Click to expand...

I agree - at that level you should be prepared to do anything it takes to be as fit as possible. And she sadly is not. Neither was Buck.


----------



## avthechav (2 October 2010)

lar said:



			Ian Stark just commented on how the crowd likes to get behind great greys like "Milton and some others..."

And what did MT say "Desert Orchid!!"  Hmmmm I think Ian might have wanted you to mention one or two other flying greys....
		
Click to expand...



hahahaha


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I see Scotty still has a thing for greys!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

That horse nearly fell at the first ..oops


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Can anyone fill me in briefly!? How have we done? I missed most of the coverage today - only turned on 10 mins ago! 

Click to expand...

William 1st, Pippa 3rd, Piggy 3rd, Tina unluckily crossed tracks on a crackin' round.  Germans, who were leaders overnight done pants generally.  Forum members very, ahem, sorry about this...  Other strong combinations to come..


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Becky Holder doesn't look as comfortable in the saddle as usual  From some shots she really looks to be leaning to one side


----------



## jnb (2 October 2010)

Yes - OH just remarked why is she sitting on one side.........?


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Honey08 said:



			Forum members very, ahem, sorry about this
		
Click to expand...

*snigger*

I'm distraught, I really am.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 October 2010)

More misery for the Germans, Mr Medicott just had a refusal.

Wonder if one of them broke a (several) mirror?


----------



## kit279 (2 October 2010)

Love Courageous Comet and Becky Holder - gives the lie to all the nay-sayers who say that larger ladies aren't as effective.  Just look at them go!!!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Puppy said:



			Becky Holder doesn't look as comfortable in the saddle as usual  From some shots she really looks to be leaning to one side 

Click to expand...

Yeah, her left side is not always looking right.


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			I see Scotty still has a thing for greys! 

Click to expand...

Yes.  His commentating is so polite!  Even when someone rides awfully he says, could have been better, or  something lovely, when I'm swearing at the screen!  Really enjoying the online coverage and commentary.


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

jnb said:



			I am not an International event follower (obv. follow Team GB!) but (and this comes from someone who is NOT a Size 8 and has weight issues) but does anyone think Rebecca Holder is *ahem* not exactly athlete physique?
And I do NOT want a "fattist" thread or anything but - professional athlete?!
		
Click to expand...

She *had* lost a lot of weight and (According to FEI ranking) has done incredibly well this season.... but it does look like she has put some back on... Has she been injured at all?


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			I see Scotty still has a thing for greys! 

Click to expand...

Sensible chap  

SpottedCat, take note!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

She checked her leg a few times. Is it injured?


----------



## mil1212 (2 October 2010)

she's definately wonky


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			She checked her leg a few times. Is it injured?
		
Click to expand...

Now I think it was her watch!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

i think she's riding very well although may have some knee problems for what i think as she is looking very one sided


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Yes, she got a couple of time penalties!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

What a lovely horse Comet is.

Franks horse doesnt seem to like water


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 October 2010)

Wooo, WFP still first after Becky Holder


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Do they check the temperature of every horse straight away? Not noticed that before!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Did anyone think that courageous comet limped a little when they were washing him off?


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

That was close, WFP still leading


----------



## DarkHorseB (2 October 2010)

Has Andrew Nicholson been yet?


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

Honey08 said:



			William 1st, Pippa 3rd, Piggy 3rd, Tina unluckily crossed tracks on a crackin' round.  Germans, who were leaders overnight done pants generally.  Forum members very, ahem, sorry about this...  Other strong combinations to come..
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much Honey08!  

I'm all psyched up for Mary's round - can't wait!  

Will they be showing the SJ tomorrow?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I actually think Becky rode very well, despite not looking totally right. I'd love to ride Comet!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Frank Ostholt has had a rotten round..such a shame as i think he is a very top class rider..


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Andrew is last to go I think.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Mary soon, mary soon, mary soon *bounces*


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

DarkHorseB said:



			Has Andrew Nicholson been yet?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, he's the very last rider to start!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			Frank Ostholt has had a rotten round..such a shame as i think he is a very top class rider..
		
Click to expand...

Horse really doesnt seem to want to listen at times, not making it easy for him


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Didn't Duarte Sebra have that dappled grey Mary now has? whats its name... Fernhill something..


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

DarkHorseB said:



			Has Andrew Nicholson been yet?
		
Click to expand...

Think he is last to go as he was last to do dressage yesterday


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

They check their temp and heart as soon as they stop, and then again after approx 5 mins.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			Mary soon, mary soon, mary soon *bounces* 

Click to expand...

My heart is going to beat very fast!


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			Frank Ostholt has had a rotten round..such a shame as i think he is a very top class rider..
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Sharp intake of breathe at the 2nd to last


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			My heart is going to beat very fast!
		
Click to expand...

Mine too - Mary so deserves a cracking round!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			Didn't Duarte Sebra have that dappled grey Mary now has? whats its name... Fernhill something..
		
Click to expand...

Yep, his name is Fernhill Urco. He last ran at Chatsworth at the end of the spring. Is he injured?


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Duarte is looking very class coming up to the normandy..and over the normandy for that matter.


----------



## AFlapjack (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			Didn't Duarte Sebra have that dappled grey Mary now has? whats its name... Fernhill something..
		
Click to expand...

Fernhill Urco?


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

It looks a lovely course, but its caused afew problems, and been interesting to watch.  

I've got one nail left on my hands for Mary's round...


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

AliceFlapjack said:



			Fernhill Urco?
		
Click to expand...


that is the one!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Come on mary, don't think I'll be able to post during her round *is nervous*


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Mary is next....I am so nervous!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			Come on mary, don't think I'll be able to post during her round *is nervous*
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I'll be able to tear my eyes away!


----------



## lar (2 October 2010)

Does anyone know where we are up to in the team event?  I know there is still one more rider each to go but just suppose (God forbid) Mary had a problem and we had to use Tina's score where would that leave us?

TV just keeps showing indiv standings and nothing on teams


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			Come on mary, don't think I'll be able to post during her round *is nervous*
		
Click to expand...

shall we all just try not to say anything during Marys round, tempting fate and all that!!!!
Good Luck Mary and Archie


----------



## pootler (2 October 2010)

Brits are in Gold position for teams according to the WEG website.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

Go Mary, Gooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

Come on Mary!!!

She so deserves a good round.

British riders have looked class all day.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Ok, here we go!


----------



## DarkHorseB (2 October 2010)

She's off!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Dont think  can watch, pours another glass of red............


----------



## AFlapjack (2 October 2010)

Good luck Mary!!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

send lots of mary vibes for a truly fantastic woman!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Come on Mary!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Fingers crossed for Mary!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Thats how you ride a coffin


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

OMG I'm having a coronary


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

My lord, I can barely watch! Come on Mary!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Please Mike PUT A SOCK IN IT


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Please let her carry on going as smoothly as she looks so far...  Can't breathe!


----------



## AFlapjack (2 October 2010)

OMG


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

I like Harald Ambros


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen Imperial Cavalier looking so well


----------



## measles (2 October 2010)

Go Mary!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

come on maryyy!!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Oh Tucker, don't curse it, by saying stuff like that whilst Mary is on course!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Yessssssssssss, Fantastic round from Mary!!!!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Yeeeeeeesssssss!!!!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Woooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssss :d


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

Woohoo!!!!!!!

Brilliant


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Wahoooooo!! Mary home clear!


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

Fantastic ride by Mary


----------



## AFlapjack (2 October 2010)

YAY


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Thats why I love Mary King!!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (2 October 2010)

Get in!!!! another double clear!!!

Well done Mary and IC!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Total and utter class from every GB rider I salute you all


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

HURRAH!!! Go Mary, go Team GB!

Team GB, what a class act!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

What a round!


----------



## FigJam (2 October 2010)

Whoop whoop, well done Mary and Imperial Cavalier!


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

Wohooo how easy did they make that look


----------



## FestiveSpirit (2 October 2010)

Havent seen Mary ride such a nice XC round in a long time - looked really good IMHO - well done her and Imperial Cavalier


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

Fantastic!!!, Brits a class above today, roll on tomorrow


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Yup, gold position over night


----------



## rhino (2 October 2010)

Fab. Just fab


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Well done Mary & Archie!!! What a wonderful round, despite two hairy moments!  My heart was in my mouth when he slipped on the flat at the quarry!


----------



## RuthnMeg (2 October 2010)

Well done Mary.. top class.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Honestly think the Brits have wiped the floor with everyone else this year. Naturally of course, and I expected nothing else.  

Just gutted for Tina individually


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Great round by Mary!


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Well done Mary!  Wonderful to watch.  I even forgot to bite my nails!  Another beautiful, great horse.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

CareyR said:



			Havent seen Mary ride such a nice XC round in a long time - looked really good IMHO - well done her and Imperial Cavalier 

Click to expand...

Yeah, I so agree with you! She did not become overdefensive at all.


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			Total and utter class from every GB rider I salute you all

Click to expand...

Ditto!! We are on form!!


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

OMG did you see Karen Donkers at the first water, her mare is soooo genuine.

Oh no she has retired, anyone know why?


----------



## Santa_Claus (2 October 2010)

Hi guys you have kept me wonderfully updated all day via my phone. Official results not working so how did poppa, piggy and tina do as connection isn't good enough to go back through?!?


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

LJR said:



			OMG did you see Karen Donkers at the first water, her mare is soooo genuine.

Oh no she has retired, anyone know why?
		
Click to expand...

She has been held, don't know why yet, poss fence repair. agree mare very genuine and honest in that water.


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

He He, commentators curse, she hasn't retired


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

10 riders to go...


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

How are the US and Aussie scores standing - can they knock off the top?


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

santa145 said:



			Hi guys you have kept me wonderfully updated all day via my phone. Official results not working so how did poppa, piggy and tina do as connection isn't good enough to go back through?!?
		
Click to expand...


Pippa - fantastic; Piggy - fantastic, with a couple of time faults and Tina - stunning but crossed her tracks so 20 penalties.

Brits should be in team gold position though with Piggy and Pippa in the top 10 too


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

The British were in a complete class of their own today, much like the Pony Europeans. A Completely different standard of riding. Proven by the results!


----------



## Angua2 (2 October 2010)

santa145 said:



			Hi guys you have kept me wonderfully updated all day via my phone. Official results not working so how did poppa, piggy and tina do as connection isn't good enough to go back through?!?
		
Click to expand...


current standings

wfp = 1
pf = 5
nw = 16
mk = 7
pfrench = 9t
kc = 24


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

santa145 said:



			Official results not working so how did poppa, piggy and tina do as connection isn't good enough to go back through?!?
		
Click to expand...

Tina was awarded 20 pens for crossing her tracks, chalked up some time after she completed (although obvious to us watching at the time, it was rather slow showing in the results).


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

every rider of ours in the top 30, now that is an achievement!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

So hoping we can keep this roll of good results going for the SJ tomorrow!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Its days like these that annoy me that people support Football and rubbish like that where all the players in England teams are Foreign, and in this Sport, we are so class, and have been for years. So pleased for such Class Riding today, Even Tina did a fab round minute one tiny blip. I am hoping that Laura B gets put forward for Sports Personality of the year. She has done wanders the the sport.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			every rider of ours in the top 30, now that is an achievement!
		
Click to expand...

All be in the top 10 had Tina not had a senior moment


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Karin looks as if she is riding a fab horse, she is a very class rider.


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

Brilliant round from Mary - foot perfect, what a horse!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

bay_beasty said:



			Its days like these that annoy me that people support Football and rubbish like that where all the players in England teams are Foreign, and in this Sport, we are so class, and have been for years. So pleased for such Class Riding today, Even Tina did a fab round minute one tiny blip. I am hoping that Laura B gets put forward for Sports Personality of the year. She has done wanders the the sport.
		
Click to expand...



Very Well Said! I think there should be a 'Top Team' award too..


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			Karin looks as if she is riding a fab horse, she is a very class rider.
		
Click to expand...

I love that mare!


----------



## Santa_Claus (2 October 2010)

Fabby just the news I wanted :-D I had a feeling Tina would get faultsjust glad was 'only' crossing tracks although very frustrating for her. Well done team gb certainly done us proud. And bring on the sj


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

Karin could go into lead, but she usually gets time faults x


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			Very Well Said! I think there should be a 'Top Team' award too..
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree, who should we write too to ask


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

I feel that Karin goes out there for the jolly around and not to win sometimes...although she looks as if she is putting the pedal to the metal!


----------



## AFlapjack (2 October 2010)

that mare is flying


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

bay_beasty said:



			Yes I agree, who should we write too to ask 

Click to expand...

there is a Team Award for Sports Personality


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Love Karins mare.

Is her arm band on her leg, is that allowed under FEI rules?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			Love Karins mare.

Is her arm band on her leg, is that allowed under FEI rules?
		
Click to expand...

She always attaches it to her leg, so it's definitely allowed.


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			there is a Team Award for Sports Personality 

Click to expand...

Whoops! Blonde moment.  its been a whole year (nearly) since the last one. My brain is like a seive

Yay Still holding that top spot.


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

Is her arm band on her leg, is that allowed under FEI rules?[/QUOTE]

There have been a few with medical cards on thier legs today, I also thought they had to be on the arm, obviously not


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			She always attaches it to her leg, so it's definitely allowed.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks must just be BE rules then


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Gosh its close at the top on the leaderboard.  Show jumping will be tense!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Can Phillip Dutton push the USA to the top of the scoreboard? He is on 48.2.


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Honey08 said:



			Gosh its close at the top on the leaderboard.  Show jumping will be tense!
		
Click to expand...

Another nail biting evening tomorrow


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Oh no!!! that looked seriously painful.


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

Eeeeeek!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

OUCH! Who was it?


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Not a nice fall that.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Oh no, I hope Katrin is ok. The horse looks shocked.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Can Phillip Dutton push the USA to the top of the scoreboard? He is on 48.2.
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone got the other current 3 scores? And I'll do some maths. What are the Brits on, 139 ish?

Think it'll be tight


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Sam Grifiths has just set off..


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Thats 20 surely!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Sams horse really thought about that ditch before running out


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Happy Times is looking rusty.


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

Oh no!  I love Happy Times
b****r


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Poor horse what line was he on?


----------



## AFlapjack (2 October 2010)

Oh God


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Oh my gosh!!! What was he thinking


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

Oh my!! That could have been SO nasty! But crap line! Poor Sam!


----------



## mil1212 (2 October 2010)

blimey sam that could've been nasty, wasn't on the right line 3 strides away from the corner


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Oh my word! What a terrible looking fall for Sam. Thank goodness the horse is ok.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Eeeek, Sam wasn't on the right line to that corner! Glad they got up!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

What did he do? Missed it?

(that'll muck up the Aussie score too by the sounds of it)


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Sam G's round has scared the life out of me.  Made Buk Dickinson's look good!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Eeek, another one bites the dust!

Bad, bad line


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

Poor Sam and Australia

Love how the commentator seems to have not a lot of sympathy with the fallers at the wall corner


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

I think he tried to take a stride out at the big stone corner...

Poor horse thank god he was ok!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

i have a feeling its now unhappy times for sam..


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Holy crap, what is it with that corner?! That's 3 or 4 that have done something similar there now. Is it because the horses get confused and can't figure out if they are supposed to jump the wall or the corner? Horrible.


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Cant believe that, 2 very bad lines at the same fence.


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Is this years look grease in the Italians horses tails?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

What a bad mistake; he certainly wasn't going to get away with that!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

So glad the french rider jumped it ok. I missed the other two falls at that fence today, who also fell.


----------



## pootler (2 October 2010)

Not sure if Philip Dutton can make a change to the team placings.


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

pootler said:



			Not sure if Philip Dutton can make a change to the team placings.
		
Click to expand...

not sure about the team, don't think they can over take us but i think, out of riders left to go, only Michael Jung can go ahead of WFP.


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

lindsayH said:



			Holy crap, what is it with that corner?! That's 3 or 4 that have done something similar there now. Is it because the horses get confused and can't figure out if they are supposed to jump the wall or the corner? Horrible.
		
Click to expand...

The ones that fell have gone at it like a bull at a gate, when its a wide thing that needs a good check and accurate line.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

We now have just five riders waiting to start.


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Graceful fall!!!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

That was a good fall, nice roll. Shame though. this is really getting interesting with these falls


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

bay_beasty said:



			So glad the french rider jumped it ok. I missed the other two falls at that fence today, who also fell.
		
Click to expand...

As well as the two who have just fallen, I think it was the big american guys horse who took of early after drifting right and slid along the long wall until he got to the corner before luckily falling off between the flags and landing on his hooves! Another one also ended up on top of it.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			Graceful fall!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that makes a nice change!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Now how much of Geoff will the show I love The Jump Jet


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Mmmmm, The Jump Jet - after competing at Burghley.....!!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Looks like the French horse has a cut on his right foreleg?


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

& another one has gone, graceful though


----------



## Caledonia (2 October 2010)

I ADORE The Jump Jet!!!


----------



## mle22 (2 October 2010)

Go Geoff!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

bay_beasty said:



			Cant believe that, 2 very bad lines at the same fence.
		
Click to expand...

Odd wasn't it.... Something to do with the shadows...?! 

Can't really agree with Tucker that competing in 3DEs is comparable to racing for a horse


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

lindsayH said:



			As well as the two who have just fallen, I think it was the big american guys horse who took of early after drifting right and slid along the long wall until he got to the corner before luckily falling off between the flags and landing on his hooves! Another one also ended up on top of it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I will be looking at the videos later as I have missed a bit of the XC throughout the day with going to do the Ned and stuff. Luckily FEI membership prooving good. 

that corner is really scaring me know.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I just don't like that corner *shudders*


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Honey08 said:



			The ones that fell have gone at it like a bull at a gate, when its a wide thing that needs a good check and accurate line.
		
Click to expand...

And I guess if the wall wasn't there they would have a chance of just glancing off to the right? I'm just surprised that a couple have drifted right when I'd expect them to drift left.


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Puppy said:



			Odd wasn't it.... Something to do with the shadows...?! 

Can't really agree with Tucker that competing in 3DEs is comparable to racing for a horse 

Click to expand...

It must be as The Jump Jet looked hairy, but such a star just move left at the last minute.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

Geoff and The Jump Jet - one of my favourite combinations


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Its so nice to see an Irish rider go round


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

bay_beasty said:



			that corner is really scaring me know.
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Ok what happening now?


----------



## lar (2 October 2010)

They are saying he's being held - don't know who else is on the course as they've only shown Geoff for last few mins


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

He's pulled up! Hmmm....is The Jump The Jet tired due to his Burghley run?


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

fixing a fence. I think Thats what the FEI commentator said


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Why the hold?


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Oh dear what has happened?! Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Oh good, I was wrong then!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

That was confussing WFP going out again


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Ahhh WFP is a star. Poor Caz she will be so gutted she missed him round.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Ah, they're showing Will's lovely round!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

I dont think it was a fall, it was a frangible pin they said but I havnt heard of a fall.


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

They're saying USA could still take the team lead...


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

I do wish Geoff would stop spitting!


----------



## mik (2 October 2010)

toilet break, quick!!!!!!


----------



## AFlapjack (2 October 2010)

mik said:



			toilet break, quick!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

haha lol RUN!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Honey08 said:



			They're saying USA could still take the team lead...
		
Click to expand...

Where is Weezy when we need her to put a jinx on USA it worked with Germany


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Puppy said:



			I do wish Geoff would stop spitting! 

Click to expand...

Typical bloke


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

quick pea break over,jeffis warming up again


----------



## mle22 (2 October 2010)

If it's good enough for footballers...


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

oh that was rude of me, i mean geoff


----------



## lar (2 October 2010)

Oh dear - MT is trying to fill in.  He's talking about the clouds now!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

Cloud formations??! Really!??


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

I think the US might come down to something as small as time faults so a couple of badly times long routes or something...


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

lar said:



			Oh dear - MT is trying to fill in.  He's talking about the clouds now!
		
Click to expand...

HaHa Too funny


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

do you think it is like the eurovision song contest in the commentary box where terry Wogan gradually gets more and more ever so slightly tipsy and becomes more and more patriotic. I like to think that Mike and Scotty might be having a sly whisky!!


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

they really are board now if they are discussing clouds


----------



## angelish (2 October 2010)

think i just heard in background no one can get a head of team GB


----------



## lar (2 October 2010)

Much as Mike Tucker irritates me I do have to admire his and Scotty's stamina keeping going so long.  Have they been at it all day?

Do like your imagery though Swanny!


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Gosh, a long hold. Someone must have really clonked something.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

angelish said:



			think i just heard in background no one can get a head of team GB 

Click to expand...

and if the US commentary said that (must have been painful) it should be true


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Yes I think now is the time to thank Mike and Ian for their commentary, hope we have been some help towards it


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

I missed the Cloud Stuff, there chatting about passed medals of FEI its quite interesting.


----------



## AFlapjack (2 October 2010)

Just heard a horse needed medical attention but was on its feet. Who???


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

did anyone just hear the commentary in the back ground, they said a horse is down???


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

mik said:



			toilet break, quick!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I got a glass of wine whilst I was at it!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Thanks Tucker and Scotty 

Dare you to say teapot!


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

From what they were saying, Ian is a pilot, so has to know about which clouds you can fly through...  (I'm a trolley dolly, so I know!)  But yes, could have had a "wee dram"...

Commentator in the background said GB can't be touched.  Hope they're right!

Four more to go...


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Just heard that "the horse is fine but just needs medical attention on it's shoulder" over the commentary


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Argh im on eurosport as the rain here is messing with RB!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Poor Geoff, he's looking fed up!


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			Yes I think now is the time to thank Mike and Ian for their commentary, hope we have been some help towards it   

Click to expand...

Bugger, forgot they might be following us, sorry Mike and Scotty, wasn't insinuating you were a pair of drunks
I'll be kicked off this forum on my first day at this rate!!!


----------



## lar (2 October 2010)

Just heard on track commentary saying hold was due to a horse needing vet attention.  Do we know who it is?

And apropos of nothing - there are a lot of BALD riders aren't there?  do you think it's something to do with wearing sweaty hats all the time?  I mean the male riders of course!

(sorry - I'll go back to contemplating the clouds now a la MT)


----------



## EveningStar (2 October 2010)

rawr why is my FEItv connection so crap


----------



## mil1212 (2 October 2010)

yes I heard them say that too, mike and scotty are obviously having well deserved nap!


----------



## Angua2 (2 October 2010)

do we know why we have a long hold?


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Yeah the Canadians waving.


----------



## MadisonBelle (2 October 2010)

too long a delay for my liking........ hope all is okay.........


----------



## pootler (2 October 2010)

Must be Juan Carlos Garcia's horse? Iman du Golfe as between Sam Griffiths and Geoff Curran.


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

swanny said:



			do you think it is like the eurovision song contest in the commentary box where terry Wogan gradually gets more and more ever so slightly tipsy and becomes more and more patriotic. I like to think that Mike and Scotty might be having a sly whisky!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha! I love that idea!


----------



## Mabel98 (2 October 2010)

Mike and Ian have probably nipped out for a pee, they have been going since 3pm, must be desperate.......... and hungry too!


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

swanny said:



			Bugger, forgot they might be following us, sorry Mike and Scotty, wasn't insinuating you were a pair of drunks
I'll be kicked off this forum on my first day at this rate!!!
		
Click to expand...

Bet they're laughing if they are!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (2 October 2010)

Pls can someone tell me what happened with Tina Cook? 

Am assuming they gave her 20 pens in the end for crossing her tracks?


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

LMAO Swanny


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			Just heard that "the horse is fine but just needs medical attention on it's shoulder" over the commentary
		
Click to expand...

Ummm not liking this are they on a communication shut down having MES in to fill in the gap?


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

My FEI is doing really well I am really impressed.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Pls can someone tell me what happened with Tina Cook? 

Am assuming they gave her 20 pens in the end for crossing her tracks?
		
Click to expand...

yup


----------



## lar (2 October 2010)

Oh no - poor Juan Carlos.  So admired him last year getting European medals in both eventing and SJ


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

MadisonBelle said:



			too long a delay for my liking........ hope all is okay.........
		
Click to expand...

Yes, been thinking that.  Certainly not just a pin...  Poor guy on the course.  you notice the heat and humidity when you slow down.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			Just heard that "the horse is fine but just needs medical attention on it's shoulder" over the commentary
		
Click to expand...

Which horse?


----------



## angelish (2 October 2010)

swanny said:



			Bugger, forgot they might be following us, sorry Mike and Scotty, wasn't insinuating you were a pair of drunks
I'll be kicked off this forum on my first day at this rate!!!
		
Click to expand...

hehe wet mesell (thats geordie for my self  ) laughing


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Which horse?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, sorry


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Not looking good is it


----------



## TinselRider (2 October 2010)

Heard that a horse on course is recieving medical attention.......hope all is ok :s


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Well, while we are on a break I'd like to say how lovely it's been to have everybodys company for the cross country. It's really nice when you have no one horsey at home to watch it with. What a fab 6 hours!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Pls can someone tell me what happened with Tina Cook? 

Am assuming they gave her 20 pens in the end for crossing her tracks?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they did. 

PS - nice to see you posting


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I really hope the injured horse is ok.


----------



## Angua2 (2 October 2010)

arrg.... the stream has ended


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Not a good end to a relatively good day (bar Inonothing )


----------



## angelish (2 October 2010)

this stream has ended wtf


----------



## silverstar (2 October 2010)

Just tuned in again after a break of a few hours and they're filling in with piccies of the sky. Whats happened? I hope the horse and rider are okay. It does seem to be going on for a while this infil bit. Oh it seems video has ended bummer.


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

The BBC stream has ended online!


----------



## AFlapjack (2 October 2010)

Hope the horse is ok


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

Anyone else watching online get 'This stream has ended' message?


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Its the last itlaian rider who is fine, the horse is having veterinary assistance on course.


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

lindsayH said:



			Well, while we are on a break I'd like to say how lovely it's been to have everybodys company for the cross country. It's really nice when you have no one horsey at home to watch it with. What a fab 6 hours!
		
Click to expand...

Aww.  How nice.  What a nice thing to say, and ditto from me.

Any more beer and I'll start to gush.  Feeling a bit hyper and hypoxic after all the nerves!


----------



## lar (2 October 2010)

Arrrgjj!  Just rudely kicked off by the BBC!!!  Tsk will have to go and spend some time with hubby now!!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (2 October 2010)

I was watching online and it has just finished?  Has everyone else had this too?


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Perhaps it's more than just a horse issue...


----------



## TinselRider (2 October 2010)

streaming still going on bbc red button


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

I will keep you all updated.


----------



## Shrimp (2 October 2010)

Aww I wanted to watch Andrew Nicholson


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I think that's Ginny Elliot talking to Geoff.


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

Fei still streaming, thought something might have been happening when Geoff started trotting, but I think not x


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

It will resume at 8 past 9.


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Grrr BBC, I imagine it's because they only were going to run it from 2-9 online anyway...not just because of the horse incident


----------



## TinselRider (2 October 2010)

Now just got a message saying XC resumes at 22:08  ....not looking good


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Anyone else watching online get 'This stream has ended' message?
		
Click to expand...

Yes me.  It did it a while ago too.  I clicked on the equestrian button at the side, then a picture of Laura B came up, and when you press play it started again, but won't do it now...

Could it have timed out - would probably have finished by now without the hold..??


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

CareyR said:



			I was watching online and it has just finished?  Has everyone else had this too? 

Click to expand...

Yes I got this message CareyR


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

bay_beasty said:



			Its the last itlaian rider who is fine, the horse is having veterinary assistance on course.
		
Click to expand...

Euro sport coverage having problems loading the horse rider seems to be ok


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

Horse been moved to Vets, about to start again x


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Just said horse transported to Veterinary clinic just about to re open course.


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

They're off again!


----------



## EveningStar (2 October 2010)

oooh restarting


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

lindsayH said:



			Well, while we are on a break I'd like to say how lovely it's been to have everybodys company for the cross country. It's really nice when you have no one horsey at home to watch it with. What a fab 6 hours!
		
Click to expand...

Same here, can't believe I have sat here since 3pm


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Ok, here we go! Geoff's looking totally focused!


----------



## j1ffy (2 October 2010)

Eurosport are saying the delay was due to getting the horse onto the veterinary trailer.  Should start within 5 mins.


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Geoff is off agian on red button


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

my thoughts are to the injured horse, fingers crossed for it


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

Honey08 said:



			Yes me.  It did it a while ago too.  I clicked on the equestrian button at the side, then a picture of Laura B came up, and when you press play it started again, but won't do it now...

Could it have timed out - would probably have finished by now without the hold..??
		
Click to expand...

Good point - the starting times were lagging a little already, with the hold on top . . . Oh!!! It's back!! With TERRIBLE sound


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

boogles said:



			Now just got a message saying XC resumes at 22:08  ....not looking good
		
Click to expand...

think thats 1 hour ahead of us, yeah off again.
Heard in back ground injured horse on way to vet clinic. sending happy vibes.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

clarew22 said:



			same here, can't believe i have sat here since 3pm 

Click to expand...

SNAP!


----------



## silverstar (2 October 2010)

Video restarted but I cant hear what they're saying its a bit jumbled.


----------



## angelish (2 October 2010)

ditto nice to have comp 

it might come back on bbc on line


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Dont do that to me Jump Jet!


----------



## mle22 (2 October 2010)

oh Geoff be careful!


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

Clarew22 said:



			Same here, can't believe I have sat here since 3pm 

Click to expand...

I know, it's the laziest day I've had in ages! It's not often we're lucky enough to get a whole days XC live. Tomorrow I'll remember all the things I should have done today...


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

lindsayH said:



			I know, it's the laziest day I've had in ages! It's not often we're lucky enough to get a whole days XC live. Tomorrow I'll remember all the things I should have done today...
		
Click to expand...

and then you'll realise the show jumping's far more interesting


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Stay focused!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Phillip Dutton's just started.


----------



## AFlapjack (2 October 2010)

Ok well my sounds gone completely!!! lol


----------



## RuthnMeg (2 October 2010)

AliceFlapjack said:



			Ok well my sounds gone completely!!! lol
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!!


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Anyone know which horse was injured yet?

& anyone watching it online, can you hear any commentry or is it just white noise?


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			and then you'll realise the show jumping's far more interesting 

Click to expand...

  

I fear you may be right!


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			and then you'll realise the show jumping's far more interesting 

Click to expand...

Teapot - will the SJ be online tomorrow at 6pm?


----------



## EveningStar (2 October 2010)

is it wrong for me to think vaguely bad thoughts about Phillip Dutton?


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

phew back on the BBC! Eurosport just isn't the same!!


----------



## NoCollection (2 October 2010)

I think that the injured horse was the Italian: Iman du Golfe


----------



## lar (2 October 2010)

Got pictures yay!

Got Norman collier commentary!  Boo!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Jump Jet Finished Dutton on course


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			Anyone know which horse was injured yet?

& anyone watching it online, can you hear any commentry or is it just white noise?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing but white noise.  Very annoying.  I'm dying to know what the clouds are called!!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Teapot - will the SJ be online tomorrow at 6pm?
		
Click to expand...

It should be  6 - half 9


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Micheal Young on course, he can take the lead with a clear.


----------



## ElphabaFae (2 October 2010)

Glad it's not just me then! The Americain horse looks up for it


----------



## AFlapjack (2 October 2010)

Yay  I have sound back!!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

Michael Jung's horse is rather classy..must say!


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

sugar rather lucky through the water there!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

He was lucky in the water!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Phillip always seems to have nice horses and is looking determined out there!


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

lots time faults for Jung and Dutton please


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Mr Jung was lucky at that water complex!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

PeanutButterDragon said:



			Teapot - will the SJ be online tomorrow at 6pm?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that it was 6 tomorrow, but now I"m wondering if it's 7pm?


----------



## traceyf (2 October 2010)

hope michael jung has a run out or something


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			lots time faults for Jung and Dutton please 

Click to expand...

Lets hope, rather unsporting though


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Puppy said:



			I thought that it was 6 tomorrow, but now I"m wondering if it's 7pm? 

Click to expand...

6pm  (according to BBC online), starts at 1pm Kentucky time!


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Is Jung's horse tiny?  Looks like a pony.

Dutton's horse looks keen as  mustard.  Does it show jump well?  My mare bounces round XC like that, but kicks SJs down for fun...


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			It should be  6 - half 9 

Click to expand...

Another gripping evening ahead then!


----------



## Rafferoo (2 October 2010)

I wish Michael Jung would slow down a bit - a few time penalties wouldn't hurt (or ideally a run out but not looking likely!) ; p


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Tuckers at it agian WFP has completed all 3 phases for a 42


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

Michael Jung is currently among the most admired riders on the eventing circuit due to the very good results he produced last year.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Welshie, it sounds like you're reading the competitor info bit from the BE entry forms


----------



## traceyf (2 October 2010)

I wish MT would keep some of his thoughts in his head!!  he puts the kiss of death onto them!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Is it me or does MJ's horse not look a happy chappie?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			Welshie, it sounds like you're reading the competitor info bit from the BE entry forms 

Click to expand...

Haha! I just remember his World Cup win in Poland and the H&H interview Lucinda Green did with him!


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			Tuckers at it agian WFP has completed all 3 phases for a 42

Click to expand...

Yes, I can't help rather liking him, but he talks a lot of c**p!


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I missed the bit where Mr Dutton finished. Did he finish outside the time?


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			Is it me or does MJ's horse not look a happy chappie?
		
Click to expand...

Why?  Looks fine from here.


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			I missed the bit where Mr Dutton finished. Did he finish outside the time?
		
Click to expand...

Finished 3 secs inside


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Oh Cr*p!

I guess WFP is still in a good position though!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Brill round for the Germans, at least one I guess. 9 penalities infront of WFP.


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

3Beasties said:



			Oh ****!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, 2 fences clear of WFP. tomorrow is another day though.
Very good round, can't help admiring that.


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Honey08 said:



			Why?  Looks fine from here.
		
Click to expand...

His ears really flat back, more so than listening back might just be too much wine getting to me


----------



## EveningStar (2 October 2010)

Come on Andrew! Hope he doesn't bloody fall off!


----------



## lindsayH (2 October 2010)

That's a big lead MJ has there 

SO wanted WFP to win.


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			6pm  (according to BBC online), starts at 1pm Kentucky time!
		
Click to expand...

Well that's why I wondered if it was in fact 7 - as today BBC had said it was starting at 2pm 

Plus, I'm somewhat hoping, as my DoS has organised a group meeting at 5pm tomorrow...


----------



## measles (2 October 2010)

Well done Michael Jung. Class round


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (2 October 2010)

Not the best news for Britain! But what a great round for Jung!


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

Jung knocked WFP to second.  Grrr.  Actually that was a good round, and with that dressage as well, thats a great lead!  The germans deserved a bit of good luck really after everything today.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I am not surprised that Michael Jung did well.

Nereo is stunning! I wouldn't want to ride him, though. Andrew has a thing for strong horses! Lol


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			His ears really flat back, more so than listening back might just be too much wine getting to me
		
Click to expand...

Oh right.  I've got the grumpiest mare in the world, so thats normal to me!


----------



## Rafferoo (2 October 2010)

Was a great round but still gutted for William - he deserves an individual gold one day!  Lets hope Jung has a few down!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

Is Andrew not wearing glasses anymore?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I so agree with you. Will is a great ambassador for the sport and so is Mary.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			Is Andrew not wearing glasses anymore?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I never noticed that for some reason!


----------



## traceyf (2 October 2010)

Fingers crossed they are all fit and well tomorrow !!!  It will be a tough competition - who can handle the pressure???  Eventers show jumping is always messy lol x


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Lovely round by andrew Nicholson. Really impressed.


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

I think AN just produced the fastest round of the day!


----------



## EveningStar (2 October 2010)

Woooo well done Andrew


----------



## Angua2 (2 October 2010)

alwaysbroke said:



			Is Andrew not wearing glasses anymore?
		
Click to expand...

no he is, he just pushed them back up his nose!


----------



## PorkChop (2 October 2010)

Great round to finish, good night to you all, stayed up to watch Kur last night, need some sleep!

Fab day of XC


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

Great round from Andrew!


Well that's it for today, thank you for all your company! See you tomorrow


----------



## alwaysbroke (2 October 2010)

What a great afternoon / evenings entertainment. thank you all for the company same place tomorrow evening?


----------



## Clarew22 (2 October 2010)

What a fab xc day.

Thanks for all your company I have really enjoyed my sofa day 

Fingers crossed for the SJ tomorrow - that is going to be very nailbiting with scores so close


----------



## traceyf (2 October 2010)

Cant believe I have sat here all day


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

LJR said:



			Great round to finish, good night to you all, stayed up to watch Kur last night, need some sleep!

Fab day of XC 

Click to expand...

Me too am shattered my eyes hurt so much not going to bed though.


----------



## EveningStar (2 October 2010)

Wow apart from Michael Jung there is not a lot in it for the top 10 or so


----------



## Honey08 (2 October 2010)

bay_beasty said:



			Lovely round by andrew Nicholson. Really impressed.
		
Click to expand...

I love watching him.   He looks as though he could kick any old thing round a top class course, he comes across as determination personified, and rarely moves, apart from kick kicking on!


----------



## Puppy (2 October 2010)

Does anyone know what time (UK time) the morning trot up is?


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

What a great day, despite the nasty falls. Thanks for all your wonderful company!  Hopefully, my OH will let me use his laptop again during the SJ tomorrow. Lol!


----------



## swanny (2 October 2010)

Phew, well i really enjoyed that. thanks everybody for your company and thanks to the Rugby league challenge cup final which has meant that i have had the house and tv to myself all day. although my house is a tip, the ironing hasn't been put away, the washing is still in the machine and i have smoked far too many cigarettes!!!
But hay ho, there is always tomorrow, what time is the SJ on?!


----------



## angelish (2 October 2010)

Clarew22 said:



			What a fab xc day.

Thanks for all your company I have really enjoyed my sofa day 

Fingers crossed for the SJ tomorrow - that is going to be very nailbiting with scores so close 

Click to expand...

ditto this 

hope all the horses sleep well and are sound tommo


----------



## brushingboots (2 October 2010)

6pm tomorrow everyone  

as they say 
be there or be square


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Puppy said:



			Does anyone know what time (UK time) the morning trot up is?
		
Click to expand...

Trot up will be around 8am/9am there time one would assume


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

Right so until tomorrow with the SJ, lets hope the competitors all get rest and all horses are ok in the morning.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

I waiting to read the HHO blogs - want to know how the spirit is in camp team GB and see whether Tina's stopped swearing yet!


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



			I waiting to read the HHO blogs - want to know how the spirit is in camp team GB and see whether Tina's stopped swearing yet!
		
Click to expand...

could you point me in the direction of these, being blonde I have no idea where to look


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

bay_beasty said:



			could you point me in the direction of these, being blonde I have no idea where to look 

Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/weg/blog/


----------



## Bay_Beasty (2 October 2010)

teapot said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/weg/blog/

Click to expand...

Thanks Teapot, I am so gutted for Tina, it was just one of those things, but I really dont see how crossing your tracks should be counted as a refusal penalty points wise.


----------



## oldvic (2 October 2010)

welshchick said:



			Nereo is stunning! I wouldn't want to ride him, though. Andrew has a thing for strong horses! Lol 

Click to expand...

He's full brother to Armada but a bit calmer and more rideable. Lovely horse.

EveningStar - that doesn't happen very often to Mr Stickability!!


----------



## TarrSteps (2 October 2010)

Well, what do you know!  I'm happy with the result thus far.


----------



## teapot (2 October 2010)

Oh guys, the only reason it was delayed earlier (ie: starting at 3) is because they wanted to wait for the sun to rise a bit more. 

So I doubt tomorrow's sj will be affected in anyway


----------



## welshchick (2 October 2010)

oldvic said:



			He's full brother to Armada but a bit calmer and more rideable. Lovely horse.

EveningStar - that doesn't happen very often to Mr Stickability!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he does look easier than his brother Armada!


----------



## EveningStar (2 October 2010)

oldvic said:



			He's full brother to Armada but a bit calmer and more rideable. Lovely horse.

EveningStar - that doesn't happen very often to Mr Stickability!!
		
Click to expand...

Where have you been for the last two olympics 

He has very much redeemed himself in my opinion lately though, he rode wonderfully at Burghley and again today


----------



## Hels_Bells (3 October 2010)

Would anyone be able to fill me in on what has happened since 7pm this evening???  I had to go out and missed Mary King and everthing that happend after that.  Last I knew WFP 1; PF 2; ... what has happened since then??? xx


----------



## Bay_Beasty (3 October 2010)

Last German rider went clear inside the time and is no lying first with 9 pens between him and WFP.

Next 15 riders have 2 show jumps between them 

Mary clear inside time on a fab round as you would expect from such a

 super star. 

GB team gold position 
USA team silver 
CANADA team Bronze 

There is one showjump between USA and GB team wise 

NZL are in 4th and Germany in 5th but racked up some serious penalities yest on the XC with falls creating 2 eliminations one from team one idivid and then the three riders that counted only one went clear. 

Do you need more 

Oh wait, Oz are out with a withdrawl and a fall and so are ITA team wise.


----------



## hattie_horse (3 October 2010)

Is there anywhere on the internet I can watch the xc today? I missed it yesterday!


----------



## Hels_Bells (3 October 2010)

Marvellous - thanks Bay Beastie!!! 

Hattie, I don't know anywhere, but I am as keen to know as you so that I can watch the bits I missed!!!  SJ is on today and Highlights on Monday on BBC2 red button.


----------



## oldvic (3 October 2010)

EveningStar said:



			Where have you been for the last two olympics 

He has very much redeemed himself in my opinion lately though, he rode wonderfully at Burghley and again today
		
Click to expand...

He didn't fall off in Hong Kong, the horse fell which is completely different. If he had stayed on he would have been squashed! He is the only one that tried for the time and it very nearly worked. In a situation where only winning counts you have to take risks and sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## swanny (3 October 2010)

Morning, does anyone know the order for the showjumping. Are they going in the same order as yesterday or in reverse order for individual standings???


----------



## georgiegirl (3 October 2010)

missed most of this thread as its HUGE!!!! but i would just like to say how generous and gorgeous is Mister Pooh?!


----------



## brushingboots (3 October 2010)

swanny - showjumping is in reverse order


----------



## swanny (3 October 2010)

brushingboots said:



			swanny - showjumping is in reverse order 

Click to expand...

Thanks brushing boots, so if OH really whines I know I only really NEED to watch the last hour or so!!! Hopefully he will be nice and let me watch it from 6, or at least from 7.30 when the kids go to bed and I can really concentrate!


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Another note - Team GB appealed against Tina's 20 penalties, interesting...


----------



## Bay_Beasty (3 October 2010)

teapot said:



			Another note - Team GB appealed against Tina's 20 penalties, interesting...
		
Click to expand...

I read that she didnt think it was worth it as after reviewing the footage herself she agreed she had crossed tracks? Oh well never mind.

I am going to miss the SJ tonight, as I have to work until 6 - 11, so will be greatful for my FEI subscription can watch it when I get home. but will already know the results how will I not hear.


----------



## teapot (3 October 2010)

Yeah, they've updated the press release since last night.


----------



## Saucisson (3 October 2010)

Sorry, this thread is mega long so can't be bovved sifting through all of it, what happened to Tina Cook?

And, just as an aside, big congrats to Belgium's own Karin Donckers who is up there and apparently has broken her arm in two places but still got on with it - good girl!


----------

